# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Η περισσια πρωτεινης στο σωμα...

## boom123

Επείδη οι απόψεις διίστανται θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν η πλεονάζουσα ποσότητα πρωτείνης αποβάλλεται από το σώμα ή εαν αποθηκεύεται σαν λίπος?

*αποβάλλεται*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein...ss_consumption

*αποθηκέυεται:* http://www.acefitness.org/fitnessqan...spx?itemid=272

Επίσης εδώ στο forum έχω διαβάσει ότι αποβάλλεται...


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## beefmeup

ατιμε..πας να μας βαλεις φωτια στο φορουμ,με τετοιες ερωτησεις.. :08. Jason: 

 :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire: 

βασικα το απαντησες κ μονο σ..οι αποψεις διιστανται.ακομα κ αναμεσα σε επαγγελματιες αθλητες επιπεδου ολυμπια.

η βιοχημεια,λεει παντως πως δεν αποθηκευεται σε λιπος.

----------


## alaloum

...

----------


## beefmeup

βασικα,αν θες να βαλεις μυικα κιλα,πρεπει να περνεις παραπανω πρωτεινη,αλλα 180γρ ειναι οντως πολλα για σενα.

κατι σε 100-120 θα ηταν προτιμοτερο για τα κιλα σου.αν κ εχε υποψιν σου,το να βαλεις μυικα κιλα εχει να κανει περισοτερο με τις θερμιδες που καταναλωνεις συνολικα.
αν κανεις υποθερμιδικη διατροφη,οση πρωτεινη κ να παρεις δυσκολα θα βαλεις κιλα.

τωρα για το τι γινεται η περισσια πρωτεινης,υπαχουν πολλλες αποψεις,κ ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις γιατι ο καθεις λεει τα δικα του.

μια ειναι οτι,γινεται λιπος.αλλα..

..απο πλευρας βιοχημειας η πρωτεινη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο,να γινει λιπος,οποτε αποβαλεται.που ειναι κ η δευτερη,βασικοτερη αποψη.
προβλημα δεν προκαλει,εκτος αν ειναι υπερβολικη η ληψη,σε πολυ μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες εκει κατι μπορει να γινει..αλλα κ παλι,δεν παιζει να πας "εκει",απο πλευρας ποσοτητας.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> βασικα,αν θες να βαλεις μυικα κιλα,πρεπει να περνεις παραπανω πρωτεινη,αλλα 180γρ ειναι οντως πολλα για σενα.
> 
> κατι σε 100-120 θα ηταν προτιμοτερο για τα κιλα σου.αν κ εχε υποψιν σου,το να βαλεις μυικα κιλα εχει να κανει περισοτερο με τις θερμιδες που καταναλωνεις συνολικα.
> αν κανεις υποθερμιδικη διατροφη,οση πρωτεινη κ να παρεις δυσκολα θα βαλεις κιλα.
> 
> τωρα για το τι γινεται η περισσια πρωτεινης,υπαχουν πολλλες αποψεις,κ ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις γιατι ο καθεις λεει τα δικα του.
> 
> μια ειναι οτι,γινεται λιπος.αλλα..
> 
> ...


Σκεψου ομως οτι αν ξεπερασεις κατα πολυ τις θερμιδες συντηρησης σου ειτε παιρνοντας πρωτεινη ειτε τρωγοντας μεχρι και αγγουρακια που λεει ο λογος η περισια αυτη ενεργεια θα γινει λιπος.Με λιγα λογια μεινε σε αυτο που σου ειπε ο Διονυσης πιο πανω.Τα 180 ειναι πολλα για σενα,αν θες να βαλεις κιλα κοιτα να ανεβασεις σταδιακα τις θερμιδες σου οχι μονο απο την πρωτεινη

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

σχετικα με την περισσεια πρωτεινης απο οσο ξερω γινεται λιπος γυρω απο τη μεση!!!

----------


## beefmeup

> σχετικα με την περισσεια πρωτεινης απο οσο ξερω γινεται λιπος γυρω απο τη μεση!!!


το λιπος ειναι κατι που αποθηκευεται συνολικα στο σωμα..δεν υπαρχει τοπικη αποθηκευση λιπους,οπως κ δεν υπαρχει τοπικη καυση λιπους.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> το λιπος ειναι κατι που αποθηκευεται συνολικα στο σωμα..δεν υπαρχει τοπικη αποθηκευση λιπους,οπως κ δεν υπαρχει τοπικη καυση λιπους.


 στο Men's Health το εχω διαβασει αυτο...who knows

----------


## beefmeup

> στο Men's Health το εχω διαβασει αυτο...who knows


ποτε δεν αμφεβαλα γιαυτο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ποτε δεν αμφεβαλα γιαυτο.


 εχεις λιωσει στην ειρωνια σημερα ή μου φαινεται??ΛΟΟΟΛ

----------


## beefmeup

> εχεις λιωσει στην ειρωνια σημερα ή μου φαινεται??ΛΟΟΟΛ


λαθος κανεις.

δεν ειρωνευομαι.απλα γραφω τα πραγματα οπως εχουν.με βαση αυτα που γνωριζω.

αν καπου γραφω ανακριβιες η μαλακιες,μπορει ελευθερα να με διορθωσει οποιος νομιζει,κ το συζηταμε.

πειραζει που δεν εκτιμω ιδιεταιρα το μενς χελθ σαν εντυπο?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> λαθος κανεις.
> 
> δεν ειρωνευομαι.απλα γραφω τα πραγματα οπως εχουν.με βαση αυτα που γνωριζω.
> 
> αν καπου γραφω ανακριβιες η μαλακιες,μπορει ελευθερα να με διορθωσει οποιος νομιζει,κ το συζηταμε.
> 
> *πειραζει που δεν εκτιμω ιδιεταιρα το μενς χελθ σαν εντυπο*?


 οχι ρε...απλα μερικες φορες δεν καταλαβαινω ποτε ειρωνευεσαι κ ποτε οχι...
*αυτο γιατι ??*

----------


## TEFAAtzis

βγαινουμε οφ τοπικ αλλα ουτε και γω το εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα.Το εχω πετυχει να γραφει πραγματικα μ@λ@κιες σε πολλα θεματα προπονησης - διατροφης

----------


## KeyserSoze

Βασικα αποτι εχω καταλαβει, βιολογικα οι μεγαλυτερες "αποθηκες λιπους" στους αντρες ειναι στην κοιλια και στις γυναικες στους γλουτους
Δεν σημαινει αυτο οτι το λιπος αποθηκευεται εκει, απλα οτι εκει εχει περισσοτερο χωρο για περισσοτερο λιπος

----------


## thegravijia

> ποτε δεν αμφεβαλα γιαυτο.





> στο Men's Health το εχω διαβασει αυτο...who knows


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 



> βασικα,αν θες να βαλεις μυικα κιλα,πρεπει να περνεις παραπανω πρωτεινη,αλλα 180γρ ειναι οντως πολλα για σενα.
> 
> κατι σε 100-120 θα ηταν προτιμοτερο για τα κιλα σου.αν κ εχε υποψιν σου,το να βαλεις μυικα κιλα εχει να κανει περισοτερο με τις θερμιδες που καταναλωνεις συνολικα.
> αν κανεις υποθερμιδικη διατροφη,οση πρωτεινη κ να παρεις δυσκολα θα βαλεις κιλα.
> 
> τωρα για το τι γινεται η περισσια πρωτεινης,υπαχουν πολλλες αποψεις,κ ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις γιατι ο καθεις λεει τα δικα του.
> 
> μια ειναι οτι,γινεται λιπος.αλλα..
> 
> ...


oτι λεει ο beefemeup 
+1

alaloum στη διαιτα αναγκαστικα χανεις και μυς 
γι αυτο για μενα το καλυτερο ειναι να παιξεις με κυκλικη υδατανθρακα

----------


## noz1989

Αφου δεν εχεις προβλημα με low carb, θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις, και να εφαρμοσεις την ultimate diet V2.0 toy Lyle Mcdonald!!

Exei και high carb μεσα στην εβδομαδα!

Αν δεν το βρεις το βιβλιο πες μου!!

----------


## jimmy007

Καταρχάς οι πρωτείνες είναι οι πιο δύσκολα μεταβολίσιμες για τον οργανισμό πηγές ενέργειας γιατί η καύση τους προυποθέτει τη χρήση μεγάλου ποσού ενέργειας απο τον οργανισμό για να πραγματοποιηθεί(παρόλο που είναι εξώθερμη αντίδραση). Επομένως η συσσώρευση μεγάλης ποσότητας πρωτεινών στο στομάχι τραβάει πολύ αίμα. Για αυτό το λόγο αποφέυγουμε κιόλας τη λήψη πρωτεινών αμέσως πριν το γυμναστήριο(τις προηγούμενες 1-2 ώρες). Δεν ισχύει το ίδιο βέβαια για τα αμινοξέα. Τώρα όσο αφορά το αν γίνονται λίπος, αυτό είναι αρκετά δύσκολο γιατί οι περισσότερες μεταβολίζονται αργά. Βέβαια αν ένας οργανισμός χρειάζεται καθημερινά 2.000 θερμίδες και πάρει 3.000 φυσικά και θα αποθηκεύσει λίπος.Βέβαια να λάβεις περισσότερες από 1.000-1.200 θερμίδες απο πρωτείνες για ερασιτέχνες τουλάχιστον είναι επιβλαβές για το ήπαρ και τα νεφρά. Δεν λέω ότι θα πάθεις κύρωση του ήπατος η νεφρική ανεπάρκεια σε 1-2 χρόνια αλλά τα όργανα αυτά επιβαρύνονται ανάλογα πάντα με τις ιδιαιτερότητες του κάθε οργανισμού.

----------


## thegravijia

> Καταρχάς οι πρωτείνες είναι οι πιο δύσκολα μεταβολίσιμες για τον οργανισμό πηγές ενέργειας γιατί η καύση τους προυποθέτει τη χρήση μεγάλου ποσού ενέργειας απο τον οργανισμό για να πραγματοποιηθεί(παρόλο που είναι εξώθερμη αντίδραση). *Επομένως η συσσώρευση μεγάλης ποσότητας πρωτεινών στο στομάχι τραβάει πολύ αίμα. Για αυτό το λόγο αποφέυγουμε κιόλας τη λήψη πρωτεινών αμέσως πριν το γυμναστήριο(τις προηγούμενες 1-2 ώρες)*. Δεν ισχύει το ίδιο βέβαια για τα αμινοξέα. Τώρα όσο αφορά το αν γίνονται λίπος, αυτό είναι αρκετά δύσκολο γιατί οι περισσότερες μεταβολίζονται αργά. Βέβαια αν ένας οργανισμός χρειάζεται καθημερινά 2.000 θερμίδες και πάρει 3.000 φυσικά και θα αποθηκεύσει λίπος.Βέβαια να λάβεις περισσότερες από 1.000-1.200 θερμίδες απο πρωτείνες για ερασιτέχνες τουλάχιστον είναι επιβλαβές για το ήπαρ και τα νεφρά. Δεν λέω ότι θα πάθεις κύρωση του ήπατος η νεφρική ανεπάρκεια σε 1-2 χρόνια αλλά τα όργανα αυτά επιβαρύνονται ανάλογα πάντα με τις ιδιαιτερότητες του κάθε οργανισμού.


νταξ πρεπει να σαι χαζος για να τρως τοσο παραπανω πρωτεινη

+100 για το αλλο  :03. Clap:

----------


## Andrikos

> Καταρχάς οι πρωτείνες είναι οι πιο δύσκολα μεταβολίσιμες για τον οργανισμό πηγές ενέργειας γιατί η καύση τους προυποθέτει τη χρήση μεγάλου ποσού ενέργειας απο τον οργανισμό για να πραγματοποιηθεί(παρόλο που είναι εξώθερμη αντίδραση). Επομένως η συσσώρευση μεγάλης ποσότητας πρωτεινών στο στομάχι τραβάει πολύ αίμα. Για αυτό το λόγο αποφέυγουμε κιόλας τη λήψη πρωτεινών αμέσως πριν το γυμναστήριο(τις προηγούμενες 1-2 ώρες). *Δεν ισχύει το ίδιο βέβαια για τα αμινοξέα.* Τώρα όσο αφορά το αν γίνονται λίπος, αυτό είναι αρκετά δύσκολο γιατί οι περισσότερες μεταβολίζονται αργά. Βέβαια αν ένας οργανισμός χρειάζεται καθημερινά 2.000 θερμίδες και πάρει 3.000 φυσικά και θα αποθηκεύσει λίπος.Βέβαια να λάβεις περισσότερες από 1.000-1.200 θερμίδες απο πρωτείνες για ερασιτέχνες τουλάχιστον είναι επιβλαβές για το ήπαρ και τα νεφρά. Δεν λέω ότι θα πάθεις κύρωση του ήπατος η νεφρική ανεπάρκεια σε 1-2 χρόνια αλλά τα όργανα αυτά επιβαρύνονται ανάλογα πάντα με τις ιδιαιτερότητες του κάθε οργανισμού.


Συγχαρητήρια εξαιρετικό ποστ , φαίνεται ότι έχεις μελετήσει και ότι δεν "παπαγαλίζεις". _Edit Τώρα πήρε το μάτι μου τα επισημασμένα. Γιατί στα αμινοξέα δεν τραβιέται αίμα στο στομάχι; Έχω υπόψιν μου έρευνες με εντερική διατροφή με αμινοξέα που και εκεί τραβιέται αίμα στα σπλάχνα.Όπως και να έχει πολλά μπράβο που διαβάζεις_.

Η πρωτείνη όντως είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο να γίνει λίπος αλλά η εμμονή με την πολλή αυξημένη πρόσληψη πρωτείνης είναι ίσως η πιο μεγάλη φούσκα στο bodybuilding. Η υπερβολή σε αυτό το θέμα δεν κάνει τους  μυς μεγαλύτερους. Εκεί μετρά η προπόνηση και όχι η διατροφή.

----------


## Eddie

> Η πρωτείνη όντως είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο να γίνει λίπος αλλά η εμμονή με την πολλή αυξημένη πρόσληψη πρωτείνης είναι ίσως η πιο μεγάλη φούσκα στο bodybuilding. Η υπερβολή σε αυτό το θέμα δεν κάνει τους  μυς μεγαλύτερους. Εκεί μετρά η προπόνηση και όχι η διατροφή.


Δλδ ανα κιλο μυικης μαζας ποσο πρωτεινη μπορει να αφομοιωσει ενας νατουραλ που κανει σκληρες προπονησεις?

Και αν καποιος που ειναι ειτε σε γραμμωση αλλα κυριως σε bulking και θελει να μειωσει την προσληψη πρωτεινης,οι θερμιδες θα συμπληρωθουν απο λιπαρα,υδατ,η και τα δυο?

----------


## Andrikos

> Δλδ ανα κιλο μυικης μαζας ποσο πρωτεινη μπορει να αφομοιωσει ενας νατουραλ που κανει σκληρες προπονησεις?
> 
> Και αν καποιος που ειναι ειτε σε γραμμωση αλλα κυριως σε bulking και θελει να μειωσει την προσληψη πρωτεινης,οι θερμιδες θα συμπληρωθουν απο λιπαρα,υδατ,η και τα δυο?


Με το "αφομοιώσει" μάλλον εννοείς να χρησιμοποιήσει για μυς οπότε απαντώ σε αυτό. Όπως γράφεις και πιο κάτω αυτο εξαρτάται πολύ από τις θερμίδες που παίρνει. Για παράδειγμα αν είναι σε υπερθερμιδική διατροφή και με 1γρ/κιλό καλύπτεται , ενώ αν είναι σε γράμμωση δεν νομίζω ότι πάνω από 2,2 γρ θα κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο από περισσότερη ποσότητα όσον αφορά την μυική ανάπτυξη.  Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να μειώσει από κάπου δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω αν πρέπει από το ένα ή από το αλλο γιατί δεν υπάρχει αρχικό σημείο αναφοράς στα λιπαρά ή τον υδατάνθρακα.Πάντως δεν βρίσκω λόγο για πάνω από 30% λιπαρών.
Ένας από τους κορυφαίους ερευνητές στο θέμα αυτό είναι ο Κέβιν Τίπτον , σου εγγυώμαι ότι στις ερωτήσεις σου δεν θα έχει στεγανή και απόλυτη απάντηση , ("θα κάνει την Πυθία " που λέει και ο Beefmeup χεχε) γιατί το θέμα είναι πολύ σύνθετο με πολλές μεταβλητές που πρέπει να είναι σχεδόν ίσες για να μελετηθεί σε μαζικό επίπεδο ώστε να υπάρχει μία (ή 3-4 εκδοχές στη ίδια) απάντηση για όλους.
Και επιμένω ότι όλα αυτά είναι με την βασική προϋπόθεση ότι κάποιος ξέρει τι κάνει στο γυμναστήριο ,αν κάποιος παίζει 70 κιλά στα καθίσματα δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο πρακτικό νόημα να κοιτάζει τόσο εξεζητημένα θέματα. Εσύ καλά κάνεις και ασχολείσαι γιατί προφανώς δεν ανήκεις εκεί.

Ο GRF ασχολείται πολύ με αυτό το θέμα , θα ήθελα να ακούσω την άποψή του.

----------


## Eddie

> Με το "αφομοιώσει" μάλλον εννοείς να χρησιμοποιήσει για μυς οπότε απαντώ σε αυτό. Όπως γράφεις και πιο κάτω αυτο εξαρτάται πολύ από τις θερμίδες που παίρνει. Για παράδειγμα αν είναι σε υπερθερμιδική διατροφή και με 1γρ/κιλό καλύπτεται , ενώ αν είναι σε γράμμωση δεν νομίζω ότι πάνω από 2,2 γρ θα κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο από περισσότερη ποσότητα όσον αφορά την μυική ανάπτυξη.  Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να μειώσει από κάπου δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω αν πρέπει από το ένα ή από το αλλο γιατί δεν υπάρχει αρχικό σημείο αναφοράς στα λιπαρά ή τον υδατάνθρακα.Πάντως δεν βρίσκω λόγο για πάνω από 30% λιπαρών.
> Ένας από τους κορυφαίους ερευνητές στο θέμα αυτό είναι ο Κέβιν Τίπτον , σου εγγυώμαι ότι στις ερωτήσεις σου δεν θα έχει στεγανή και απόλυτη απάντηση , ("θα κάνει την Πυθία " που λέει και ο Beefmeup χεχε) γιατί το θέμα είναι πολύ σύνθετο με πολλές μεταβλητές που πρέπει να είναι σχεδόν ίσες για να μελετηθεί σε μαζικό επίπεδο ώστε να υπάρχει μία (ή 3-4 εκδοχές στη ίδια) απάντηση για όλους.
> Και επιμένω ότι όλα αυτά είναι με την βασική προϋπόθεση ότι κάποιος ξέρει τι κάνει στο γυμναστήριο ,αν κάποιος παίζει 70 κιλά στα καθίσματα δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο πρακτικό νόημα να κοιτάζει τόσο εξεζητημένα θέματα. Εσύ καλά κάνεις και ασχολείσαι γιατί προφανώς δεν ανήκεις εκεί.


Οι ποσοτητες που αναφερεις ειναι πολυ λιγες σε σχεση με αυτα που πιστευα και που ακολουθω μεχρι τωρα,ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι εξελιξη θα εχω εαν μειωσω τοσο πολυ την πρωτεινη..

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση :08. Toast:

----------


## jimmy007

> Συγχαρητήρια εξαιρετικό ποστ , φαίνεται ότι έχεις μελετήσει και ότι δεν "παπαγαλίζεις". _Edit Τώρα πήρε το μάτι μου τα επισημασμένα. Γιατί στα αμινοξέα δεν τραβιέται αίμα στο στομάχι; Έχω υπόψιν μου έρευνες με εντερική διατροφή με αμινοξέα που και εκεί τραβιέται αίμα στα σπλάχνα.Όπως και να έχει πολλά μπράβο που διαβάζεις_.
> 
> Η πρωτείνη όντως είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο να γίνει λίπος αλλά η εμμονή με την πολλή αυξημένη πρόσληψη πρωτείνης είναι ίσως η πιο μεγάλη φούσκα στο bodybuilding. Η υπερβολή σε αυτό το θέμα δεν κάνει τους  μυς μεγαλύτερους. Εκεί μετρά η προπόνηση και όχι η διατροφή.


Βασικά μιλάω για ποσότητα 5 gr.Η ποσότητα αυτή δεν προκαλεί υπολογσίσιμη συσσώρευση αίματος. Επίσης, τα αμινοξέα είναι πιο απλή χημική ένωση από τις πρωτείνες που αποτελούν αλυσίδα ή αλυσίδες αμινοξέων που συνδεόνται διαδοχικά με πεπτιδικό δεσμό. Τα αμινοξέα(τουλάχιστον τα 20 βασικά) που λαμβάνουμε σε αντίθεση τις πρωτείνες που υφίστανται διάσπαση, χρησιμοποιούνται ως έχουν..

----------


## KeyserSoze

Ρε σεις, με κολλατε λιγο με την μειωση προσληψης πρωτεινης στην υππερτροφια.
Δεν μου καθεται καλα, μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε να το καταλαβω?

Εγω πιστευα οτι στη γραμμωση παιρνει σαφεστατα περισσοτερες πρωτεινες αλλα αυτο αφορα τοσο το ποσοστο οσο και την "καλυψη" των θερμιδων που χανεις απο υ/α
Κοινως, αν επαιρνε πχ 2γρ ανα μυικο κιλο στο ογκο, τωρα πας για 2.5(τα νουμερα τυχαια, για να βγαινουν στρογγυλα) και αυτο *σε συνδυασμο* με οτι κοβεις αρκετα τους υ/α αυξανει *αρκετα ποσοστιαια* τις θερμιδες που λαμβανεις μεσα στη μερα απο πρωτεινες

Ετσι οπως το λετε, καταλαβαινει καποιος οτι στον ογκο πρεπει να κοψει πρωτεινες *σαν στοχο* ενω εγω ειχα καταλαβει οτι κοβεις απλα τις "εξτρα" πρωτεινες που επαιρνες στην γραμμωση για να καλυψεις μερος των μειωμενων υδατανθρακων και ουσιαστικα η αυξηση προσληψης υδατανθρακων δημιουργει την "εντυπωση" οτι κοβεις πρωτεινες

Ή να το πω πιο απλα, νομιζα κοβεις λιγο πρωτεινες στον ογκο αλλα σου φαινεται οτι εκοψες "αρκετες" γιατι αυξανεις σημαντικα τους υδατανθρακες αλλα εσεις αποτι βλεπω λετε για μειωση της ταξης του 50% της απολυτης τιμης 
"πρωτεινη ανα γραμμαριο μυικης μαζας"

Καταλαβα κατι λαθος?

----------


## Andrikos

> Βασικά μιλάω για ποσότητα 5 gr.Η ποσότητα αυτή δεν προκαλεί υπολογσίσιμη συσσώρευση αίματος. Επίσης, τα αμινοξέα είναι πιο απλή χημική ένωση από τις πρωτείνες που αποτελούν αλυσίδα ή αλυσίδες αμινοξέων που συνδεόνται διαδοχικά με πεπτιδικό δεσμό. Τα αμινοξέα(τουλάχιστον τα 20 βασικά) που λαμβάνουμε σε αντίθεση τις πρωτείνες που υφίστανται διάσπαση, χρησιμοποιούνται ως έχουν..


Με την προϋπόθεση ότι η πισίνα αμινοξέων στο αίμα είναι άδεια αυτό μου στέκει καλύτερα αλλά ποιός κάνει προπόνηση σε αυτήν την κατάσταση;

----------


## savage

αρα ποση ωρα πρεπει να ειναι καποιος νηστικος πριν την προπ ωστε να ειναι αδεια η πισινα?

----------


## jimmy007

> αρα ποση ωρα πρεπει να ειναι καποιος νηστικος πριν την προπ ωστε να ειναι αδεια η πισινα?


Η πισίνα δεν αδειάζει ποτέ πλήρως γιατί αν εξαντληθούν τα αμινοξέα στο αίμα αποκλείεται να επιβιώσει οποιοδήποτε κύτταρο...

----------


## beefmeup

κατα καιρους κ μετα απο διαφορες συζητησεις που εχω με κοσμο,γενναται αυτη η απορεια..
δλδ τι ακριβως γινεται με την περισσια πρωτεινης στο ανθρωπινο σωμα?
εχω ψαξει παλι κατα καιρους σε διαφορα φορουμ χωρις να βρω ιδιεταιρες αναφορες..
που σημαινει οτι η ειναι κατι απλο κ το θεωρουν δεδομενο,η απλα δεν ασχολουνται για καποιο λογο..
οσες αναφορες εχω δει επι του θεματος,ειναι αντικρουομενες..
αν κατα πολυ(η λιγο)ξεφευγουμε απο τις αναγκες που μας αναλογουν τι γινεται αυτη η παραπανω ποσοτητα πρωτεινης?
γινεται λιπος?
αποβαλεται απο το σωμα?
κ γιατι?

----------


## karpoutzidis

πολυ καλο το θμεα!

αν δεν κάνω λαθος το ειχα δει σε ενα παπαροπεριοδικο για γυναίκες βιτα μητα σητα καπως ετσι το 60% της παραπανισιας πρωτεινης παει τουαλετα και το αλλο 40% μας μενει αλλα που και σαν τι δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## Blackie

Απ'οσο ξέρω, ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να απορροφήσει μέχρι 35gr ανά γεύμα, προϋποθέτοντας πάντα διαφορά χώνεψης από γεύμα σε γεύμα. Το υπόλοιπο γίνεται και λίπος (=αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια προς μελλοντική χρήση) και ένα μέρος του αποβάλλεται κανονικά από τον οργανισμό!

----------


## ggeorge

Πολυ ωραιο θεματάκι... 

αν είναι ετσι θα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε και τον τροπο υπολογισμού των θερμίδων...  :08. Turtle: 

Να βαλουμε και θερμίδες που χανονται απο απωλεια πρωτείνης... 

Εγω παντως τρωω σίγουρα παραπανω πρωτείνη απο αυτη που θεωρητικά "πρεπει" και λιπος δε παιρνω...

----------


## beefmeup

> Εγω παντως τρωω σίγουρα παραπανω πρωτείνη απο αυτη που θεωρητικά "πρεπει" και λιπος δε παιρνω...


γιατι ομως αυτο?
δλδ η πρωτεινη θερμιδες δεν εχει?
κ που πανε οι περιτες θερμιδες αν δεν λιπωνεις που λες?
οι νομοι της θερμοδυναμικης δεν ισχυουν για τις θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη δλδ?
γιατι αν ειναι ετσι,δεν εχει λογικη να τις υπολογιζεις στις ημερισιες θερμιδες σου,αφου ουσιαστικα δεν πανε πουθενα..

----------


## ggeorge

βασικα δεν το εθεσα σωστα... 

Ετρωγα πολυ περισσοτερες θερμιδες αλλα δεν ετρωγα σχεδον καθολου υδατανθρακες. Οποτε μαλλον παει αλλου το θεμα... 

Αλλα και ετσι να είναι εχεις δικιο. Αν χρειαζομαι 3000 θερμιδες και τρωω 4000 απο πρωτείνη γιατι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΖΩ; Πχ κετογονική δίαιτα...

----------


## beefmeup

> Αλλα και ετσι να είναι εχεις δικιο. Αν χρειαζομαι 3000 θερμιδες και τρωω 4000 απο πρωτείνη γιατι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΖΩ; Πχ κετογονική δίαιτα...


αυτο που γραφεις ισχυει οταν η διαιτα που κανεις ειναι υποθερμιδικη ανεξαρτητως των μακρος.
ακομα κ οι psmf διατροφες ειναι υποθερμιδικες.
μαλλον για τον ιδιο λογο..
δλδ οι 1000 θερμιδες παραπανω γινονται αερας η κατουρο,αυτο ρωταω..?

----------


## ggeorge

αυτο λεω και εγω... 
οταν εκανα τη διατροφη αυτη ετρωγα σιγουρα ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ απο αυτο που χρειαζομουνα... 
Δε ξερω... 

Να βαλουμε αριθμους για να γινει πιο συγκεκριμένο;

Τρωω 500 γραμμαρια πρωτείνης 100 υδατάνθρακα και 50 λιπος... 
2000 θερμίδες απο πρωτείνη, 400 απο υδατάνθρακα και 450 απο λιπος... 

Συνολο 2850
Εγω χρειάζομαι πχ 2000 
οι 850 τί γινονται; 

Τι θα γινοντουσταν αν ηταν 300 γραμμαρια πρωτείνης και 300 υδατανθρακα; (ιδιες θερμίδες με το προηγουμενο παραδειγμα) *Κατι διαφορετικό;*

Παντως εγω που το είχα εφαρμόσει (και πολυ χειροτερα, πολυ λιγοτερους υδατάνθρακες) κιλά *δεν* επαιρνα. Απεναντίας εχανα συνεχεια... 

Παρολο που επαιρνα 850 (για το παραδειγμα μας) θερμίδες περισσότερο...

Οποτε θα μπορουσαμε να υποθεσουμε ότι οντως αποβαλλονται...

Να χρησιμοποιούνται για την ενεργεια του ανθρώπου δυσκολο γιατί αν δε παιρνεις υδατάνθρακες είσαι πτωμα... 
Τόσο χαλια δεν ήμου ποτε απο θεμα ενεργειας... Κοιμομουνα όρθιος...  Μαλλον το λιπος εκαιγα για ενεργεια...

----------


## jGod

στην βιβλιογραφια αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι γραφουν οτι η περισσεια πρωτεινης γινεται λιπος..βεβαια πουθενα δεν λεει απο ποιους παραγοντες καθοριζεται η αφομοιωση πρωτεινης ανα γευμα κτλπ κτλπ....αυτο που προσωπικα  βλεπω στο δικο μου σωμα ειναι οτι η ακομη και οταν φτανω τα 3γρ/απαχη μυικη μαζα δεν λιπωνω τουλαχιστον τοσο ωστε να γινει αντιληπτο απο μενα! εν αντιθεση με τον υδατανθρακα!

----------


## tasos2

Noμιζω ειναι αναλογα με τις ενεργειακες αναγκες αν θα γινει λιπος. Λογικα θα χρησιμοποιειται και για ενεργεια οπως ο υδατανθρακας

----------


## pepeismenos karga

να πω και εγω....σκεφτειτε οτι ο οργανισμος καιει και χρησιμοποιει λιπος και τα κυτταρα του και ιστοι του σωματος και γενικα πολλα οργανα αποτελουνται απο πρωτεινη...καθως και λιπος...πρωτεινες χρειαζεται οργανισμος γι ανα αναπλασει τα οργανα,δερμα,ιστους,μαλλια,μυικα κυτταρα....σαν ενεργεια στην ημερα του χρησιμοποιει γλυκοζη...και εαν δεν εχει εξαιτιας απολλειας υδατανθρακων τοτε χρησιμοποιει το λιπος του....
        την πρωτεινη δεν τη χρησιμοποιει σαν μεσω ενεργειας καθως καπου ειχε αναφεθει και παλαι στο φορουμ οτι το αζωτο που παραγεται απο τις πρωτεινες δεν ειναι αφομοιωσιμο απο το οργανισμο..δηλαδη απο θηκευει λιπος αλαλ οχι το αζωτο και αυτο μετατρεπεται σε ουρια και αποβαλλεται μεσω ουρων και κοπρανων κατι τετιο το περισσειο...
        τωρα εαν δεν τρωει καπιος ουτε λιπος ουτε υδατανθρακες το σωμα σιγουρα θα καιε  το λιπος του ολη τη μερα αλλα και καποια πρωτεινη θα τη χρισμοποει σαν ενεργεια λογικα...
       τωρα εαν τρωει 1 κιλο πρωτεινη δηλαδη 4000 θερμιδες πρωτεινη την  ημερα...τρωγοντας και υδατανθρακες και λιπη εκει δνε ξερω τι γινεται...γενικα μου φενετια γι ανα γινει λιπος χρειζεται τρομακτικη περισσεια ποσοτητα +το να τρως υδατανθρακες ακι λιπη και η μετατροπη της σε λιπος μου  φενεται οτι ειναι πολυ πολυπλοκης διαδικασιας...
        με λιγα λογια η πρωτεινη ειναι σαν μεσω αναδομησης [κραταμε οσο θελουμε και το αλλο το πεταμε και το λιπος[οχι ολο γιατι και αυτο χρειαζεται σε πολλες περιστασεις] και ο υδατανθρακας ειναι μεσα παραγωγης ενεργειας του σωματος ...με αυτα αντλει και χρησιμοποιει την ενεργεια του σαν καυσιμα....

----------


## tolis93

λοιπον παιδια καταρχας πολυ ωραιο το θεμα.2ον εκατσα κ το εψαξα λιγο γιατι με ετρωγε πολυ διοτι ενω τρωω παραπανω απο οσο ετρωγα επεσα  μισο κιλο χωρις να ξεφουσκωσω καθολου.οι πρωτεινες απο οτι διαβασα κανουν τον οργανισμο να τρεχει πιο γρηγορα να καιει π λεμε.αν οι παραπανισιες πρωτεινες ειναι μεσημερι η απογευμα η πρωι θα τις καψουμε ολες γιατι θα κινηθουμε κ ο οργανισμος δουλευει πιο γρηγορα απο το κανονικο.σχετικα με το βραδυ ο οργανισμος χρησιμοποιει τις παραπανισιες πρωτεινες για συντηρηση γιατι δε μεσολαβουν κ λιγες ωρες μεχρι το πρωινο.οι ποσοτητες λιπους π αποθηκευονται ειναι πολυ χαμηλες.και μετατρεπονται πολυ ευκολα σε ενεργεια δεν ειναι λιπος π προερχεται απο λιπαρα.οσο για αυτο με το θεμα χασιματος κιλων.οι πρωτεινες σε συγκρατουν υγρα οσο οι υδατανθρακες.οποτε μπορει καποιος να τρωει ιδια ποσοτητα αλλα με μειωμενους υδατανθρακες κ αυξημενη πρωτεινη κ να χανει υγρα.μη ξεχναμε το 75% του βαρους μας ειναι νερο.αυτα βρηκα ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## karpoutzidis

> λοιπον παιδια καταρχας πολυ ωραιο το θεμα.2ον εκατσα κ το εψαξα λιγο γιατι με ετρωγε πολυ διοτι ενω τρωω παραπανω απο οσο ετρωγα επεσα  μισο κιλο χωρις να ξεφουσκωσω καθολου.οι πρωτεινες απο οτι διαβασα κανουν τον οργανισμο να τρεχει πιο γρηγορα να καιει π λεμε.αν οι παραπανισιες πρωτεινες ειναι μεσημερι η απογευμα η πρωι θα τις καψουμε ολες γιατι θα κινηθουμε κ ο οργανισμος δουλευει πιο γρηγορα απο το κανονικο.σχετικα με το βραδυ ο οργανισμος χρησιμοποιει τις παραπανισιες πρωτεινες για συντηρηση γιατι δε μεσολαβουν κ λιγες ωρες μεχρι το πρωινο.οι ποσοτητες λιπους π αποθηκευονται ειναι πολυ χαμηλες.και μετατρεπονται πολυ ευκολα σε ενεργεια δεν ειναι λιπος π προερχεται απο λιπαρα.οσο για αυτο με το θεμα χασιματος κιλων.οι πρωτεινες σε συγκρατουν υγρα οσο οι υδατανθρακες.οποτε μπορει καποιος να τρωει ιδια ποσοτητα αλλα με μειωμενους υδατανθρακες κ αυξημενη πρωτεινη κ να χανει υγρα.μη ξεχναμε το 75% του βαρους μας ειναι νερο.αυτα βρηκα ελπιζω να βοηθησα


+1 που έκατσες και το έψαξες!μπορείς να μας πεις από που βρήκες πηγή?

----------


## sogoku

Καλες οι προσωπικες  γνωμες αλλα ας ποσταρει και καποιος που εχει διαβασει βιοχημεια.Τι γραφεται εκει?

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν τα παω πολυ καλα με τη βιοχημεια. Ωστοσο εχω ενα αρκετα καλο βιβλιο. Καπου το ειχα και σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη τελος παντων, βρηκα με λιγο ψαξιμο (επειδη μολις ειδα το θεμα) αυτο :

 "Ποια ειναι η τυχη των αμινοξεων που απελευθερονονται με την πεψη ή με την αναπληρωση των πρωτεΐνων? Οσα δε χρειαζονται ως δομικα συστατικα, αποικοδομουνται σε ειδικες ενωσεις. Η κυρια θεση αποικοδομησης των αμινοξεων στα θηλαστικα ειναι το ηπαρ. Η αμινικη ομαδα πρεπει να απομακρυνθει καθοσον δεν υπαρχουν αζωτουχες ενωσεις στις πορειες μεταγωγης ενεργειας. Τα α-κετοξεα τα οποια προκυπτουν απο την απαμινωση των αμινοξεων μεταβολιζονται ετσι ωστε οι ανθρακικοι σκελετοι να μπορουν να εισελθουν στο κυριο μεταβολικο ρευμα ως προδρομα μορια γλυκοζης ή ενδιαμεσα του κυκλου του κιτρικου οξεος. " 

Το βιβλιο ειναι των Jeremy M. Berg - John L. Tymoczko - Lubert Stryer.

Γενικα παρακατω απο αυτο το κομματι εχει περισσοτερο βιοχημικο κομματι με ενωσεις, αντιδρασεις κλπ.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Δεν τα παω πολυ καλα με τη βιοχημεια. Ωστοσο εχω ενα αρκετα καλο βιβλιο. Καπου το ειχα και σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη τελος παντων, βρηκα με λιγο ψαξιμο (επειδη μολις ειδα το θεμα) αυτο :
> 
>  "Ποια ειναι η τυχη των αμινοξεων που απελευθερονονται με την πεψη ή με την αναπληρωση των πρωτεΐνων? Οσα δε χρειαζονται ως δομικα συστατικα, αποικοδομουνται σε ειδικες ενωσεις. Η κυρια θεση αποικοδομησης των αμινοξεων στα θηλαστικα ειναι το ηπαρ. Η αμινικη ομαδα πρεπει να απομακρυνθει καθοσον δεν υπαρχουν αζωτουχες ενωσεις στις πορειες μεταγωγης ενεργειας. Τα α-κετοξεα τα οποια προκυπτουν απο την απαμινωση των αμινοξεων μεταβολιζονται ετσι ωστε οι ανθρακικοι σκελετοι να μπορουν να εισελθουν στο κυριο μεταβολικο ρευμα ως προδρομα μορια γλυκοζης ή ενδιαμεσα του κυκλου του κιτρικου οξεος. " 
> 
> Το βιβλιο ειναι των Jeremy M. Berg - John L. Tymoczko - Lubert Stryer.
> 
> Γενικα παρακατω απο αυτο το κομματι εχει περισσοτερο βιοχημικο κομματι με ενωσεις, αντιδρασεις κλπ.


υπαρχει σε ηλεκτρονικο βιβλιο αυτο ειπες? που μπορω να το βρω? αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος πες μου σε πμ.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

> υπαρχει σε ηλεκτρονικο βιβλιο αυτο ειπες? που μπορω να το βρω? αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος πες μου σε πμ..


Σου εστειλα Τασο. Οποιος θελει μπορω να του στειλω (δεν ξερω αν μπορω να δημοσιευσω το λινκ και κατα ποσο ειναι ασφαλες το site απο αποψη ιων κλπ).

Παντως το βιβλιο για καποιον που εχει ορεξη - χρονο για να διαβασει, κατ'εμε αξιζει. Απλα ειναι τεραστιο και θελει αρκετο ψαξιμο.

----------


## tolis93

> +1 που έκατσες και το έψαξες!μπορείς να μας πεις από που βρήκες πηγή?


πολλα σαιτ απο το ιντερνετ κ απο κατι βιβλια π εχω βρηκα μερικα.αλλα κυριως ιντερνετ.μεχρι κ στη βικιπαιδεια

----------


## terataki

γινετε η περισεια πρωτεινη να γινει λιπος ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα? απαντηστε με αιτιολογιση

----------


## tolis93

> γινετε η περισεια πρωτεινη να γινει λιπος ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα? απαντηστε με αιτιολογιση


οταν εισαι υποθερμιδικα υποτιθεται πως χανεις.αν δν καλυπτεις τις αναγκες σ σε θερμιδες πως ειναι δυνατον να παρεις??απο οσο εχω ακουσει δεν γινεται

----------


## terataki

> οταν εισαι υποθερμιδικα υποτιθεται πως χανεις.αν δν καλυπτεις τις αναγκες σ σε θερμιδες πως ειναι δυνατον να παρεις??απο οσο εχω ακουσει δεν γινεται


τοτε γιατι λετε οτι η περισεια πρωτεινη γινεται λιπος?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

> γινετε η περισεια πρωτεινη να γινει λιπος ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα? απαντηστε με αιτιολογιση


Βαση αυτου που ποσταρα πιο πανω ναι. Εαν δεν χρειαζονται σα δομικα συστατικα, κατι δεν πρεπει να γινουν?

----------


## terataki

> Βαση αυτου που ποσταρα πιο πανω ναι. Εαν δεν χρειαζονται σα δομικα συστατικα, κατι δεν πρεπει να γινουν?


θα γινουν λιπος ενω εισαι υποθερμιδικα? πως γινεται αυτο?

----------


## tolis93

> τοτε γιατι λετε οτι η περισεια πρωτεινη γινεται λιπος?


παντα μιλοντας για ισοθερμιδικα η υπερθερμιδικα ρ συ.....

----------


## aepiskeptis

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...torage-qa.html

----------


## pepeismenos karga

αρα λοιπον συμφωνα με το αρθρο του μακντοναλντ και του γιαννη πιο κατω λεει το εξης...οτι η περισσεια πρωτεινη μπορει να γινει λιπος μονο εαν μετατραππει πρωτα σε γλυκοζη και η γλυκοζη που μετατραπει απο αυτη δεν χωραει στις ημερισιες θερμιδες ως ενεργεια τοτε μπορει να μετατραπει σε λιπος...αλλα αυτο ειναι ανθωπινος αδυνατο λεει γιατι καθε μερα πρπει να τρωμε υπερβολικη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης...
       πολυ σωστα...εαν τρως και πολλα λιπαρακαι υδατανθρακες και κοτσαρεις και 700 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ε τοτε ισως να βαλλεις λιπος....οποτε φατε πρωτεινη αφοβα εχεχεχεχε

----------


## beefmeup

> http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/nut...torage-qa.html


καπου μεσα στο λινκ γραφει για την πρωτεινη οτι..




> *Some of it is oxidized for energy while others are converted into other  things (including glucose and ketones) for use elsewhere*


δλδ αυτο πως ειναι δυνατον να γινει?
υπαρχει περιπτωση να εισαι σε υπερθερμιδικη κ να καψει πρωτεινη το σωμα για ενεργεια? :01. Unsure: 

κ μετα συνεχιζει..




> *But, protein oxidation rates do change in response to intake.  So, when  protein intake goes up, oxidation will increase; when protein intake  goes down, oxidation rates decrease.*


δλδ οτι ο ρυθμος καυσης πρωτεινης σαν ενεργεια,ειναι αναλογος με την ποσοτητα ληψης της..οσο πιο πολυ πρωτεινη περνεις τοσο πιο πολυ οξειδωνεται.

δλδ με πια λογικη το σωμα θα στραφει στην πρωτεινη,ενω υπαρχει κανονικη ληψη απο υ/ες κ λιπαρα?
αυτο δεν το εξηγει πουθενα η νομιζω..?

μετα..

αυτο ισχυει...



> αρα λοιπον συμφωνα με το αρθρο του  μακντοναλντ και του γιαννη πιο κατω λεει το εξης...*οτι η περισσεια  πρωτεινη μπορει να γινει λιπος μονο εαν μετατραππει πρωτα σε γλυκοζη και  η γλυκοζη που μετατραπει απο αυτη δεν χωραει στις ημερισιες θερμιδες ως  ενεργεια τοτε μπορει να μετατραπει σε λιπος..*.αλλα αυτο ειναι ανθωπινος  αδυνατο λεει γιατι καθε μερα πρπει να τρωμε υπερβολικη ποσοτητα  πρωτεινης...
>        πολυ σωστα...εαν τρως και πολλα λιπαρακαι υδατανθρακες και  κοτσαρεις και 700 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ε τοτε ισως να βαλλεις  λιπος....οποτε φατε πρωτεινη αφοβα εχεχεχεχε


αλλα για να γινει δεν θελει υπερανθρωπη προσπαθεια οπως υποστηριζει ο μακντοναλντ..
θελει απλα μια υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη,που καπου θα ξεφυγει κατα 100 θερμιδες ας πουμε σε πρωτεινη,οι οποιες θα γινουν γλυκοζη,κ με το επομενο spike που θα κανεις στην ινσουλινη αφου θα τρως κανονικα υ/α μαντεψε πως θα αποθηκευτουν στο σωμα..

----------


## dionisos

Έχουν ειπωθεί και παλιότερα κάποια πράγματα γύρω από αυτό το θέμα!
http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BD%CE%B7%CF%82...

----------


## beefmeup

ωραιος,κ το θυμομουν οτι καπου το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει αλλα εψαξα κ δεν μπορεσα να το βρω.. :03. Thumb up: 
θα τα "κολλαγα",αλλα ο παιχτης που εκανε το αρχικο ποστ θεωρησε σωστο να το σβησει..οποτε δεν ξερω αν θα βγει κ πολυ νοημα..

----------


## jimmy007

> Some of it is oxidized for energy while others are converted into other things (including glucose and ketones) for use elsewhere





> δλδ αυτο πως ειναι δυνατον να γινει?
> υπαρχει περιπτωση να εισαι σε υπερθερμιδικη κ να καψει πρωτεινη το σωμα για ενεργεια?


Εννοείς πως είναι δυνατόν να οξειδωθεί η πρωτείνη για ενέργεια? Μέσω του μεταβολισμού των αμινοξέων από τα οποία αποτελείται.
Στην δεύτερη ερώτηση,δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αντίστοιχη έρευνα/βιβλιογραφία αλλά θεωρητικά ναι(αν και ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ πως λογικά ο οργανισμός θα ρυθμίσει τον μεταβολισμό του έτσι ώστε να γίνει αυτό σε ελάχιστο βαθμό).





> δλδ οτι ο ρυθμος καυσης πρωτεινης σαν ενεργεια,ειναι αναλογος με την ποσοτητα ληψης της..οσο πιο πολυ πρωτεινη περνεις τοσο πιο πολυ οξειδωνεται.
> 
> δλδ με πια λογικη το σωμα θα στραφει στην πρωτεινη,ενω υπαρχει κανονικη ληψη απο υ/ες κ λιπαρα?
> αυτο δεν το εξηγει πουθενα η νομιζω..?


Βασικά δεν είναι ανάλογος, απλά υπάρχει μία συσχέτιση(δεν ξέρω αν το ανάλογος το είπες με μαθηματική έννοια).
Τα αμινοξέα πάντα χρησιμοποιούνται σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό ως πηγή ενέργειας,οπότε ακόμα και επαρκή λήψη υδ/κων και λιπαρών να έχεις, υπάρχει δυνητικά η πιθανότητα να στραφεί ο οργανισμός στις πρωτείνες για ενέργεια,σε πολύ μικρό ποσοστό βέβαια





> αλλα για να γινει δεν θελει υπερανθρωπη προσπαθεια οπως υποστηριζει ο μακντοναλντ..
> θελει απλα μια υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη,που καπου θα ξεφυγει κατα 100 θερμιδες ας πουμε σε πρωτεινη,οι οποιες θα γινουν γλυκοζη,κ με το επομενο spike που θα κανεις στην ινσουλινη αφου θα τρως κανονικα υ/α μαντεψε πως θα αποθηκευτουν στο σωμα..


Και 100 θερμίδες έξτρα από πρωτείνη να έχεις, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα γίνουν και οι 100 γλυκόζη στο συκώτι. Υπάρχουν και άλλες οδοί που μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν τα αμινοξέα.

----------


## beefmeup

> Εννοείς πως είναι δυνατόν να οξειδωθεί η πρωτείνη για ενέργεια? Μέσω του μεταβολισμού των αμινοξέων από τα οποία αποτελείται.


λες να εννοουσα αυτο :01. Mr. Green: 
εννοω οτι για να οξειδωθει μια μεγαλη ποσοτητα περισσιας σημαινει οτι δεν περνεις τπτ αλλο απο μακρος..το οτι γινεται υπο περιπτωσεις ενεργεια κ κατα ενα μικρο μερος το ξερω.





> Βασικά δεν είναι ανάλογος,


ο μακντοναλντ το γραφει,οχι εγω..κ γραφει οτι ειναι αναλογος,το εκανα κοπυ αυτουσιο..




> *But, protein oxidation rates do change in response to intake.  So,  when  protein intake goes up, oxidation will increase; when protein  intake  goes down, oxidation rates decrease.*





> Και 100 θερμίδες έξτρα από πρωτείνη να έχεις, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα γίνουν και οι 100 γλυκόζη στο συκώτι. Υπάρχουν και άλλες οδοί που μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν τα αμινοξέα.


ναι αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο κ οτι *δεν* θα γινουν γλυκοζη.

με τις θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη τι γινεται?

----------


## dionisos

> ωραιος,κ το θυμομουν οτι καπου το ειχαμε ξανασυζητησει αλλα εψαξα κ δεν μπορεσα να το βρω..
> θα τα "κολλαγα",αλλα ο παιχτης που εκανε το αρχικο ποστ θεωρησε σωστο να το σβησει..οποτε δεν ξερω αν θα βγει κ πολυ νοημα..


Έτσι και εγώ αμυδρά θυμόμουν κάτι και με τη βοήθεια του γούγλη το βρήκα!

----------


## aepiskeptis

να προσθεσω αλλη μια παραμετρο στη συζητηση.
η περισσια οξειδωνεται υπεροχα.
αλλα πρεπει να δουμε και το ρυθμο απορροφησης της πρωτεινης, αλλο το να εχεις μια διαθεσιμη ποσοτητα 10γρ/ωρα και αλλο 2γρ/ωρα.
και το αναφερω γιατι φανταζομαι οτι η συζητηση δε γινεται για θεωρητικη διασκεδαση, αλλα για να πουμε πχ ξερεις καπου τοσο να τρωμε.
οποτε αλλο να ειναι απο κρεας, αλλο συμπληρωμα. 

beefmeup   "αυτο πως ειναι δυνατον να γινει?"

αυτο εχω ξαναδιαβασει απο μια τυπισα που σπουδαζε κατι σχετικο, αλλα δε θυμαμαι τ ειπε κτλ, οποτε δεν εχω ιδεα, η καθαρα αποψη απ το μυαλο μου (δλδ δεν εχω καποια βιβλιογραφικη πηγη ή κατι αλλο, ουτε εχω καποια παιδεια πανω στο θεμα) ειναι οτι αν εχεις αναγκες για ενζυμα πχ ο οργανισμος θα χρησιμοποιησει αμινοξεα για αυτο το σκοπο, αλλα απο καθαρα αποψη φυσικης ο οργανισμος δεν ειναι ακριβες εργοστασιο παραγωγης, εννοω φτιαχνει ενζυμα αλλα αν χρησιμοποιησει τα μισα απο τα ενζυμα που εφτιαξε, τα αλλα μισα θα τα ανακυκλωσει-διαλυσει και θα τα κανει κατι αλλο και αν εχει περισσια θα τα αποθηκευσει.

αυτο εχει ενα κομματι που δινει μια απαντηση χωρις να ειναι ξεκαθαρη παλι, ασχετο ξεκιναει με αλλη υποθεση, αλλα καταληγει σε κατι σχετικο.

http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-and-n...a-single-meal/

What’s the most protein that the body can effectively use in an entire day? 

The long answer is, it depends on several factors. In most cases it’s not too far from a gram per pound in drug-free trainees, given that adequate total calories are provided [8,9]. 

κι αν ειναι σε οχι adequate total calories  ο εξεταζομενος? ααα... μεγαλη συζητηση.

----------


## Giannistzn

Κατι σχετικο με αυτο που ειπε ο aepiskeptis, αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω πανω στο θεμα, ναι οκ λεμε τι κανει η περισσια, αλλα τελικα, τι ειναι περισσεια για τον καθενα?

Μπορουμε να το καθορισουμε ή παιζουμε στο περιπου? Λεμε, 1,2 - 1,5 - 2xbw και ειμαστε οκ? Πως ξερει ο καθενας τελικα τι χρειαζεται?

Και, επισης, οταν λεμε bw, μιλαμε για μυΐκη μαζα ή για ολα τα κιλα του σωματος μας? Γιατι συνεχεια βλεπω, ειμαι 80 κιλα, αρα 80x2 = 160γρ πρωτεΐνης. Ναι, 80 κιλα μεν, αλλα αν εχεις 20% λιπος και πρεπει η πρωτεΐνη σου να ειναι βαση της μυΐκης μαζας μονο, εχει μεγαλη διαφορα

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Κατι σχετικο με αυτο που ειπε ο aepiskeptis, αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω πανω στο θεμα, ναι οκ λεμε τι κανει η περισσια, αλλα τελικα, τι ειναι περισσεια για τον καθενα?
> 
> Μπορουμε να το καθορισουμε ή παιζουμε στο περιπου? Λεμε, 1,2 - 1,5 - 2xbw και ειμαστε οκ? Πως ξερει ο καθενας τελικα τι χρειαζεται?
> 
> Και, επισης, οταν λεμε bw, μιλαμε για μυΐκη μαζα ή για ολα τα κιλα του σωματος μας? Γιατι συνεχεια βλεπω, ειμαι 80 κιλα, αρα 80x2 = 160γρ πρωτεΐνης. Ναι, 80 κιλα μεν, αλλα αν εχεις 20% λιπος και πρεπει η πρωτεΐνη σου να ειναι βαση της μυΐκης μαζας μονο, εχει μεγαλη διαφορα


υποτιθεται οτι οπως σωστα σκεφτηκες παει με την μυικη μαζα και οχι με το συνολο των κιλων του καθενος ασχετα που το εχουμε καθιερωσει να την μετραμε με τα συνολικα μας κιλα

----------


## Giannistzn

> υποτιθεται οτι οπως σωστα σκεφτηκες παει με την μυικη μαζα και οχι με το συνολο των κιλων του καθενος ασχετα που το εχουμε καθιερωσει να την μετραμε με τα συνολικα μας κιλα


Αυτη η λεπτομερεια ομως, κανει τη διαφορα, γιατι εαν εγω π.χ. λεω τωρα, χρειαζομαι ακριβως 128 γραμμαρια, και εχω υπολογισει να παιρνω 200 απο ζωΐκες και φυτικες πηγες ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα. Δεν ξερω εαν μπορει να γινει με καποιο τροπο υπολογισμος, δηλαδη, ο ταδε που ειναι 1,80 και 92 κιλα και με την προπονηση που κανει χρειαζεται 170γρ πρωτεΐνης καθημερινα, αλλα θα ηταν χρησιμο.

Επισης, αυτο που σκεφτομουν τις τελευταιες μερες, γιατι λεμε ολοι "1 σκουπ μετα την προπονηση" (δεν μιλαω για ολους, αλλα επι το πληστον). Με ποιο κριτηριο π.χ. εγω που ειμαι 70 κιλα, εσυ που εισαι 80 κιλα, ο αλλος που ειναι 75 κιλα και κανει 3 φορες πιο δυσκολη προπονηση και πιο απαιτητικη, να θελουμε "1 σκουπ" μπορει να ειναι περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο.

Θα μου πεις, δεν μπορεις να ξερεις ποσο θες, ξεκινας να πειραματιζεσαι και βλεπεις, αλλα πιστευω οτι αυτο ειναι το βασικοτερο που χρειαζεται αναλυση, το ποσο τελικα χρειαζομαστε και σε μικροτερο βαθμο το τι θα γινει η περισσεια. Γιατι, αλλο ειναι να εχεις περισευμα 10γρ που θα τα οξειδωσει ο οργανισμος, και αλλο να εχεις 70-80  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> Κατι σχετικο με αυτο που ειπε ο aepiskeptis, αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω πανω στο θεμα, ναι οκ λεμε τι κανει η περισσια, αλλα τελικα, τι ειναι περισσεια για τον καθενα?
> 
> Μπορουμε να το καθορισουμε ή παιζουμε στο περιπου? Λεμε, 1,2 - 1,5 - 2xbw και ειμαστε οκ? Πως ξερει ο καθενας τελικα τι χρειαζεται?


οκ να το θεσω λιγο διαφορετικα..

κανεις μια διατροφη με μακρος οπως σου αντιστοιχουν ισσοθερμιδικη,οκ?
περνεις δλδ υ/α,λιπαρα κ πρωτεινη..
σε καποιο σημειο αποφασιζεις να την κανεις υπερθερμιδικη,αλλα αυξανοντας μονο την πρωτεινη..
ας πουμε οτι ανεβαζεις 300 θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη μονο κρατωντας τα υπολοιπα μακρος σταθερα..
εκει τι γινεται με την πρωτεινη?
κ με τις παραπανω θερμιδες..?

----------


## Giannistzn

> οκ να το θεσω λιγο διαφορετικα..
> 
> κανεις μια διατροφη με μακρος οπως σου αντιστοιχουν ισσοθερμιδικη,οκ?
> περνεις δλδ υ/α,λιπαρα κ πρωτεινη..
> σε καποιο σημειο αποφασιζεις να την κανεις υπερθερμιδικη,αλλα αυξανοντας μονο την πρωτεινη..
> ας πουμε οτι ανεβαζεις 300 θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη μονο κρατωντας τα υπολοιπα μακρος σταθερα..
> εκει τι γινεται με την πρωτεινη?
> κ με τις παραπανω θερμιδες..?


Μαλιστα, ναι εκει διαφοροποιουνται αρκετα τα πραγματα απο αυτο που λεω. Απλα πιστευω οτι οι παραγοντες που ανεφερα συσχετιζονται με αυτο που λες, δλδ οι διαφορετικες αναγκες ειναι σημαντικος παραγοντας που πρεπει να εξεταστει σε αυτη τη περιπτωση.  :01. Wink:

----------


## aepiskeptis

> Κατι σχετικο με αυτο που ειπε ο aepiskeptis, αυτο που ηθελα να ρωτησω και εγω πανω στο θεμα, ναι οκ λεμε τι κανει η περισσια, αλλα τελικα, τι ειναι περισσεια για τον καθενα?
> 
> Μπορουμε να το καθορισουμε ή παιζουμε στο περιπου? Λεμε, 1,2 - 1,5 - 2xbw και ειμαστε οκ? Πως ξερει ο καθενας τελικα τι χρειαζεται?


στο τελευταιο ερωτημα που εχω αφησει εκτος απαντησε ο TEFAAtzis

σε αυτο που ρωτας, τα παρακατω ειναι καποιες παραμετροι της εξισωσης 




> Τωρα για την περισσεια πρωτεινης.... ποση απορροφαται ανα ατομο πρεπει να εξεταστουν
> Α. ειδος πρωτεινης, αλλη βιολογικη αξια, αλλο ΤΕΦ, αλλη ταχυτητα απορροφησης . Επισης, η παρουσια ενζυμων ειναι βασικη, αλλο κρεας στο ψυγειο, αλλο κρεα νωπο, αλλο κρεας που εχει αφεθει να σητεψει, σητεμμα=αυξηση ενζυμων
> Β. Ατομο
> 1. Ηλικια ατομου (εκκριση γαστρικων οξεων, παγκρεατικων ενζυμων, τιμες τεστοστερονης, τιμες προβιοτικων ενζυμων στο λεπτο εντερο, τιμες pH λεπτου εντερου-στομαχιου) και αλλα
> 2. μυικη μαζα (ισως συμφωνα με τα οσα γραφουν περισσοτερη μυικη μαζα περισσοτερη πρωτεινοσυνθεση) ( πως συνδεεται απορροφηση και πρωτεινοσυνθεση δε το ξερω, δλδ αν καποιος μπορει να υποστηριξει μεγαλυτερη πρωτεινοσυνθεση θα εχει και μεγαλυτερη απορροφηση)
> 3. αν ισχυει το παραπανω τοτε εξαρταται ανα ατομο και το ποσοστο μυικων ινων ταχειας-βραδυας συσπασης
> 4. ποσο συχνα τρωει μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης, αν αυτες συνδυαζονται με φυτικες ινες, λιπος. καθε ποση ωρα τρωει, ειναι ισες ή ανισες ποσοτητες. Ερευνες δειχνουν ,μεγαλυτερη απορροφηση-πρωτεινοσυνθεση με ανισες.
> 5. ειδος προπονησης. αν κανεις ομαδες βς προπονησεις ολο το σωμα (ή κ σπλιτ που εχει μεγαλες ομαδες πχ στηθος-πλατη) θα υποστηριξη περισσοτερη πρωτεινοσυνθεση και επομενως θα απορροφησει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη.
> 
> αυτα εχω προχειρα στο μυαλο μου







> οκ να το θεσω λιγο διαφορετικα..
> 
> κανεις μια διατροφη με μακρος οπως σου αντιστοιχουν ισσοθερμιδικη,οκ?
> περνεις δλδ υ/α,λιπαρα κ πρωτεινη..
> σε καποιο σημειο αποφασιζεις να την κανεις υπερθερμιδικη,αλλα αυξανοντας μονο την πρωτεινη..
> ας πουμε οτι ανεβαζεις 300 θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη μονο κρατωντας τα υπολοιπα μακρος σταθερα..
> εκει τι γινεται με την πρωτεινη?
> κ με τις παραπανω θερμιδες..?


αρχικα, 0 1ος θερμοδυναμικος νομος δεν παραβιαζεται, ας το εχουμε προχειρο αυτο γιατι κυκλοφορουν μυθοι του στυλ ο υ/ας το βραδυ παχαινει κτλ.
2ο. μικτες βς συνδυαμοι μακρος δεν εχουν διαφορα, ενας αλλος μυθος πρ-λιπος οκ, πρ-υ/ας οκ, αλλα λιποσ-υ/ας νο νο. 

Τα παραπανω δεν απαντουν σε αυτο που ρωτας. Για να απαντησω καπως σε αυτο που ρωτας, νομιζω οτι η απαντηση δεν ειναι στανταρ αλλα παιζει εξατομικευση, και ακομα και αν αναφερομαστε στο ιδιο ατομο θα πρεπει να δουμε τα Β. ατομο που ανεφερα παραπανω.

 Παραδειγμα, ας υποθεσουμε οτι χωριζει την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης σε 6 γευματα, τι ωρα κανει προπονηση? Κανει μετα το 5 γευμα ή κανει μετα το 2ο? Τι εκανε τις προηγουμενες μερες, τι ειδους προπονηση εκανε? Καθως η πρωτεινοσυνθεση κορυφωνεται και μετα φθηνει.
Βεβαια εδω καποιος μπορει να πει οτι αυτο ειναι ασχετο οπως λενε τοσοι και τοσο διατροφολογοι  για το nutrient partitioning. Πως βγαινει αυτο το συμπερασμα δε ξερω.

----------


## Lao

Συγχαρητήρια στον beef για το θέμα.

Λοιπόν, χωρίς να είμαι βιοχημικός ή γιατρός, απ'όσο ξέρω σε γενικές γραμμές οι περρίσιες ποσότητες πρωτεϊνης αποβάλλονται με τα ούρα και τα κόπρανα. Αυτός είναι και ένας βασικός λόγος που ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα γιατί κάποιοι παίρνουν υπερβολικές ποσότητες, αφού στο κάτω-κάτω δεν τις χρειάζονται.

Ανάλογα με τον οργανισμό, το περιβάλλον, τις διατροφικές συνήθειες και γενικά τον τρόπο ζωής, η μακροχρόνια υπερβολική λήψη πρωτεϊνης ενδέχεται να βλάψει τα νεφρά. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να φοβόμαστε, απλά καλό είναι να μην το παρακάνουμε.

Από κει και πέρα, η πρωτεϊνη είναι δομικό υλικό του σώματός μας. Αν  δεν κάνω λάθος, ένα μικρό μέρος από την διαθέσιμη ποσότητα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για παραγωγή ενέργειας, αλλά η βασική της λειτουργία έχει να κάνει με την αναδόμησή μας κάθε Χ χρονικά διαστήματα. Επίσης, όταν το σώμα ξεμένει από υδατάνθρακες και λίπος (βασικές πηγές ενέργειας), τότε στρέφεται στις πρωτεϊνες «καίγοντας» μύες. Στην ουσία έχουμε ένα είδος «κανιβαλισμού».

Σε ό,τι λέω, κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη μιας και δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες επιστημονικές γνώσεις. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει βάσει ιδιότητας, θα χαρώ πολύ να τον διαβάσω.  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

> *Παραδειγμα, ας υποθεσουμε οτι χωριζει την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης σε 6 γευματα, τι ωρα κανει προπονηση? Κανει μετα το 5 γευμα ή κανει μετα το 2ο? Τι εκανε τις προηγουμενες μερες, τι ειδους προπονηση εκανε? Καθως η πρωτεινοσυνθεση κορυφωνεται και μετα φθηνει.*
> Βεβαια εδω καποιος μπορει να πει οτι αυτο ειναι ασχετο οπως λενε τοσοι και τοσο διατροφολογοι  για το nutrient partitioning. Πως βγαινει αυτο το συμπερασμα δε ξερω.


αυτο παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο νομιζω..περαν των αλλων που σωστα αναφερθηκαν.
ο χρονισμος,αναλογα με τις αναγκες του καθενος..
γενικα εκτιμω(κ αυτο ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη εκτιμηση),οτι περαν της ληψης πρωτεινης around the clock παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η ληψη της κοντα σε προπονιτικες ωρες..κ αυτο μαλλον εχει αντικτυπο στην αφομοιωση της συνολικα σαν αθροισμα μεσα στην μερα..

με οση εμπηρια μπορει να εχω,προπονητικα παλι πιστευω οτι οι μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης απο συμπληρωματα μεσα στην μερα,κ οπου *δεν* ειναι aroundwo(που εκει θελουμε το μεγιστο ερεθισμα μεσω αυτης για μεγιστη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση),πανε κουβα λογω προβληματος αφομοιωσης της..
βεβαια η πρωτεινοσυνθεση ειναι μια συνεχης διαδιακασια,αλλα η *μυικη* πρωτεινοσυνθεση κανει κορυφωση κοντα στην ασκηση..
τις υπολοιπες ωρες απλα συμβαινει αλλα σε οχι τοσο αυξημενους ρυθμους ωστε να υπαρχει αναγκη για μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης..
γενικα μιλωντας,πανω σε αυτο,κ οσο κ αν ψαξει κανεις ακομα κ σε αναγνωρισμενους αρθρογραφους της βιομηχανιας του ββ,ξεκαθαρη απαντηση δεν θα βρει..
τα αρθρα που υπαρχουν πανω σε αυτο το θεμα στα μεγαλυτερα φορουμ του εξωτερικου λενε:"φατε αφοβα πρωτεινη μονο μυς θα κανετε..κ οτι δεν γινει μυς θα το κατουρισετε.."
αυτο ομως δεν το στηριζουν πουθενα ξεκαθαρα..

με βαζει σε σκεψεις πολυ καιρο τωρα..κ καπου το ειχα ξαναγραψει οτι μαλλον υπερεκτιμουμε καποια πραγματα σε διατροφη/συμπληρωματα κ το αντικτυπο που θα χουν στο τελικα αποτελεσμα πανω μας..
οπου υπαρχει σιγη για κατι,υπαρχει λογος κ μαλλον συμφερον απο πισω..

----------


## aepiskeptis

οποτε ισως μια σκεψη να ηταν να καθυστερησεις τη χωνευση του συμπληρωματος
πχ προσθεσε ελαιολαδο ή αλλο λιπος στο ροφημα.

Συμπληρωσε με σκονη το γιαουρτι ή το κοττατζ και προσθεσε και λιπος.

Ή κανε το ροφημα μερος ενος γευματος, συμπληρωνοντας το γευμα με περισσοτερη πρωτεινη, που να μην ειναι πολυ ψηλα, πχ 150γρ κοτα, πηγες λιπους 'η/κ υ/α και 20γρ γουει ή και λιγοτερα.

σε αυτο το ποστ παρουσιαζονται καποιες πιο παλιες και πιο νεες αποψεις ατομων της βιομηχανιας, περιοδικο φλεξ, Λαμπραντα κτλ εχει πλακα η αναθεωρηση.
Το φορουμ αυτο εχει μια δικη του αποψη για τα συμπληρωματα και πως πρεπει αυτα να χρησιμοποιουνται, κατι που μπορει να μη μας αφορα εμας εδω, ωστοσο οι αναφορες που εχει το ποστ ειναι τρελα κοολ
http://eatcleanlifthard.com/forum/sh...%20made%20whey

ριξε μια ματια

----------


## beefmeup

> οποτε ισως μια σκεψη να ηταν να καθυστερησεις τη χωνευση του συμπληρωματος
> πχ προσθεσε ελαιολαδο ή αλλο λιπος στο ροφημα.
> 
> Συμπληρωσε με σκονη το γιαουρτι ή το κοττατζ και προσθεσε και λιπος.
> 
> Ή κανε το ροφημα μερος ενος γευματος, συμπληρωνοντας το γευμα με περισσοτερη πρωτεινη, που να μην ειναι πολυ ψηλα, πχ 150γρ κοτα, πηγες λιπους 'η/κ υ/α και 20γρ γουει ή και λιγοτερα.


αυτα ολα τα κανω ηδη χρονια τωρα,κ σπαω τις δοσεις βασικα :01. Wink: 

θενκς για το λινκ θα το τσεκαρω..

----------


## bb-fitness

> οποτε ισως μια σκεψη να ηταν να καθυστερησεις τη χωνευση του συμπληρωματος
> πχ προσθεσε ελαιολαδο ή αλλο λιπος στο ροφημα.
> 
> Συμπληρωσε με σκονη το γιαουρτι ή το κοττατζ και προσθεσε και λιπος.
> 
> Ή κανε το ροφημα μερος ενος γευματος, συμπληρωνοντας το γευμα με περισσοτερη πρωτεινη, που να μην ειναι πολυ ψηλα, πχ 150γρ κοτα, πηγες λιπους 'η/κ υ/α και 20γρ γουει ή και λιγοτερα.
> 
> σε αυτο το ποστ παρουσιαζονται καποιες πιο παλιες και πιο νεες αποψεις ατομων της βιομηχανιας, περιοδικο φλεξ, Λαμπραντα κτλ εχει πλακα η αναθεωρηση.
> Το φορουμ αυτο εχει μια δικη του αποψη για τα συμπληρωματα και πως πρεπει αυτα να χρησιμοποιουνται, κατι που μπορει να μη μας αφορα εμας εδω, ωστοσο οι αναφορες που εχει το ποστ ειναι τρελα κοολ
> ...


το ειχα ανεβασει αυτο το αρθρο για τα συμπληρωματα πριν πολυ καιρο εδω  http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...ght=bb-fitness  αλλα δεν το σχολιασε κανενας.βεβαια και εγω δεν μπηκα στον κοπο να το μεταφρασω οποτε εφαγα κραξιμο  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: : (δικαιολογημενα :01. Razz: )

----------


## aepiskeptis

^^ οφφ

χαχα οι ελληνες αυξανομαστε και πληθαινουμε στο εατ ειμαστε ηδη 7 γραμμενοι και ξερω και κανα 2 που το παρακολουθουν... χαιρεΔια909 λολ

----------


## jimmy007

> λες να εννοουσα αυτο
> εννοω οτι για να οξειδωθει μια μεγαλη ποσοτητα περισσιας σημαινει οτι δεν περνεις τπτ αλλο απο μακρος..το οτι γινεται υπο περιπτωσεις ενεργεια κ κατα ενα μικρο μερος το ξερω.
> 
> ο μακντοναλντ το γραφει,οχι εγω..κ γραφει οτι ειναι αναλογος,το εκανα κοπυ αυτουσιο..
> 
> ναι αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο κ οτι *δεν* θα γινουν γλυκοζη.
> 
> με τις θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη τι γινεται?



Σρυ που άργησα να απαντήσω αλλά τώρα το είδα το τοπικ. :01. Unsure: 
Το γεγονός ότι χρησιμοποιείς αμινοξέα ως πηγή ενέργειας σημαίνει ότι έχουν μειωθεί κατά πολύ τα επίπεδα γλυκογόνου και λίπους(επειδή οι πρωτείνες απαιτούν για την καύση τους μεγάλη ποσότητα ενέργειας). Οπότε δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την λήψη μακροσυστατικών αλλά και με τα αποθέματα που έχεις.

Οι θερμίδες που παίρνουμε από πρωτείνη είναι διαθέσιμες μετά την διάσπαση των πεπτιδικών δεσμών και προφανώς οδηγούν στη μετατροπή του ADP σε ATP.
Το ίδιο γίνεται και με την οξείδωση των αμινοξέων,όταν αυτή γίνεται.





> οκ να το θεσω λιγο διαφορετικα..
> 
> κανεις μια διατροφη με μακρος οπως σου αντιστοιχουν ισσοθερμιδικη,οκ?
> περνεις δλδ υ/α,λιπαρα κ πρωτεινη..
> σε καποιο σημειο αποφασιζεις να την κανεις υπερθερμιδικη,αλλα αυξανοντας μονο την πρωτεινη..
> ας πουμε οτι ανεβαζεις 300 θερμιδες απο πρωτεινη μονο κρατωντας τα υπολοιπα μακρος σταθερα..
> εκει τι γινεται με την πρωτεινη?
> κ με τις παραπανω θερμιδες..?


Βασικά έξτρα πρωτείνη και έξτρα θερμίδες δεν είναι 2 διαφορετικές έννοιες. 

Αν η πρωτεινική λήψη πριν ήταν επαρκής και οι έξτρα πρωτείνη δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως δομικό συστατικό τότε:
1.μετατρέπεται σε γλυκόζη στο ήπαρ με γλυκονεογένεση ή 
2.οξειδώνεται
(Για ενεργειακούς λόγους μου φαίνεται ευκολότερο το 2ο)
Προφανώς αναφέρομαι σε ένα βάθος χρόνου γιατί αμινοξέα συνεχώς υπάρχουν στο αίμα,δηλαδή αυτές οι διαδικασίες δεν γίνονται αμέσως μετά την πρόσληψη της πρωτείνης.
Οι έξτρα θερμίδες, που είναι λίγες γιατί οι πρωτείνες απαιτούν πολλές θερμίδες για την καύση τους εφόσον δεν υπάρξει αύξηση της πρωτεινοσύνθεσης(δηλαδή είναι περιιττή η έξτρα πρωτείνη) είναι θερμιδικό πλεόνασμα,αλλά πρακτικά αμελητέο.




> στο τελευταιο ερωτημα που εχω αφησει εκτος απαντησε ο TEFAAtzis
> 
> σε αυτο που ρωτας, τα παρακατω ειναι καποιες παραμετροι της εξισωσης 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> αυτο παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο νομιζω..περαν των αλλων που σωστα αναφερθηκαν.
> ο χρονισμος,αναλογα με τις αναγκες του καθενος..
> γενικα εκτιμω(κ αυτο ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη εκτιμηση),οτι περαν της ληψης πρωτεινης around the clock παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η ληψη της κοντα σε προπονιτικες ωρες..κ αυτο μαλλον εχει αντικτυπο στην αφομοιωση της συνολικα σαν αθροισμα μεσα στην μερα..
> 
> με οση εμπηρια μπορει να εχω,προπονητικα παλι πιστευω οτι οι μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης απο συμπληρωματα μεσα στην μερα,κ οπου *δεν* ειναι aroundwo(που εκει θελουμε το μεγιστο ερεθισμα μεσω αυτης για μεγιστη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση),πανε κουβα λογω προβληματος αφομοιωσης της..
> βεβαια η πρωτεινοσυνθεση ειναι μια συνεχης διαδιακασια,αλλα η *μυικη* πρωτεινοσυνθεση κανει κορυφωση κοντα στην ασκηση..
> τις υπολοιπες ωρες απλα συμβαινει αλλα σε οχι τοσο αυξημενους ρυθμους ωστε να υπαρχει αναγκη για μεγαλες ποσοτητες πρωτεινης..
> γενικα μιλωντας,πανω σε αυτο,κ οσο κ αν ψαξει κανεις ακομα κ σε αναγνωρισμενους αρθρογραφους της βιομηχανιας του ββ,ξεκαθαρη απαντηση δεν θα βρει..
> τα αρθρα που υπαρχουν πανω σε αυτο το θεμα στα μεγαλυτερα φορουμ του εξωτερικου λενε:"φατε αφοβα πρωτεινη μονο μυς θα κανετε..κ οτι δεν γινει μυς θα το κατουρισετε.."
> ...



Βασικά πιστεύω ότι μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει η συνολική λήψη γιατί οι πρωτείνες αργούν να χωνεφτούν αρκετά,οπότε λογικά η διαφορά θα είναι αρκετά μικρή,εφόσον δεν μιλάμε για σκέτη whey.Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δει την έρευνα όπου συγκρίνεται η λήψη whey και καζείνης σε υποθερμιδική.
Εσύ δηλαδή τι ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι συμβαίνει με την έξτρα πρωτείνη(γιατί κάτι σκέφτεσαι πιστεύω)  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

εγω σ ενα βιβλιο διαιτολογιας απ τα τει που χω διαβασει λεει οτι η περισσια πρωτεινης μετατρεπεται σε λιπος στο σωμα,αλλα δε το πιστευω με την καμια..

----------


## jimmy007

> εγω σ ενα βιβλιο διαιτολογιας απ τα τει που χω διαβασει λεει οτι η περισσια πρωτεινης μετατρεπεται σε λιπος στο σωμα,αλλα δε το πιστευω με την καμια..


Πόσταρέ το κείμενο αν μπορείς.

----------


## sofos

> Πόσταρέ το κείμενο αν μπορείς.


δες ακριβως τι λεει
*Πρωτεινες:παρεχουν αμινοξεα για την αναπτυξη και συντηρηση.Μπορουν επεισης να μετατρεπονται σε υδατανθρακες και να παρεχουν ενεργεια η να αποθετονται στο σωμα ως λιπος.*

----------


## beefmeup

> Σρυ που άργησα να απαντήσω αλλά τώρα το είδα το τοπικ.
> Το γεγονός ότι χρησιμοποιείς αμινοξέα ως πηγή ενέργειας σημαίνει ότι έχουν μειωθεί κατά πολύ τα επίπεδα γλυκογόνου και λίπους(επειδή οι πρωτείνες απαιτούν για την καύση τους μεγάλη ποσότητα ενέργειας). Οπότε δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την λήψη μακροσυστατικών αλλά και με τα αποθέματα που έχεις.


νομιζω οτι αυτο εννοω περιπου απο την αρχη του κειμενου,δεν χρειαζοταν διευκρινηση :01. Mr. Green: 
το 90% των ανθρωπων,ακομα κ αυτων που γυμναζονται εχουν ποσοστα λιπους ανω του 10-12%..που απο μονο του σημαινει επαρκη αποθεματα ενεργειας..
αρα λοιπον γιατι να οξειδωσεις πρωτεινη?







> Βασικά έξτρα πρωτείνη και έξτρα θερμίδες δεν είναι 2 διαφορετικές έννοιες. 
> 
> Αν η πρωτεινική λήψη πριν ήταν επαρκής και οι έξτρα πρωτείνη δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως δομικό συστατικό τότε:
> 1.μετατρέπεται σε γλυκόζη στο ήπαρ με γλυκονεογένεση ή 
> 2.οξειδώνεται
> 
> Εσύ δηλαδή τι ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι συμβαίνει με την έξτρα πρωτείνη(γιατί κάτι σκέφτεσαι πιστεύω)


ο κυκλος οξειδωσης της πρωτεινης κατα τον μακντοναλτ ειναι περιπου 9 μερες.. 
την σκεψη μου την εγραψα απο πανω..
η εξτρα πρωτεινη,γινεται ζαχαρη κ με το επομενο spike που θα εχεις στην ινσουλινη(στο επομενο γευμα) μιας κ αναφερομαστε σε επαρκη ληψη μακρος(δλδ θα εχεις υ/ες),θα γινει λιπος.

δεν ειναι τυχαιο,οτι ακομα κ οι psfm διαιτες που γινονται υπο ιατρικη παρακολουθηση ειναι υποθερμιδικες.
εκει εχεις μονο πρωτεινη,αρα γιατι θα πειραζε αν την εκανες ισοθερμιδικη?
μαλλον θα πειραζε γιατι τελικα οι θερμιδες οταν ειναι παραπανω ειναι θερμιδες( κ σαν εξτρα θερμιδες αντιμετωπιζονται απο το σωμα) κ οχι πρωτεινη.

----------


## jimmy007

> δες ακριβως τι λεει
> *Πρωτεινες:παρεχουν αμινοξεα για την αναπτυξη και συντηρηση.Μπορουν επεισης να μετατρεπονται σε υδατανθρακες και να παρεχουν ενεργεια η να αποθετονται στο σωμα ως λιπος.*


Η ικανότητα του οργανισμού να κάνει κάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι τον εξαναγκάζει να το κάνει. Tα αμινοξέα αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθούν λόγω υπερτροφοδότησης σαν δομικά υλικά, μετατρέπονται σε γλυκόζη στο συκώτι ή οξειδώνονται. Θεωρητικά μπορούν να γίνουν και λίπος αλλά είναι ενεργειακά ασύμφορο να τα μετατρέψεις σε κάτι άλλο αντί να τα οξειδώσεις. Δηλαδή και να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο, γίνεται σε πολύ μικρή ποσότητα.
Αντίστοιχα, δύσκολα μετατρέπονται και σε λίπος οι υδ/κες. Απλά οξειδώνονται αυτοί αντί των λιπαρών.




> νομιζω οτι αυτο εννοω περιπου απο την αρχη του κειμενου,δεν χρειαζοταν διευκρινηση
> το 90% των ανθρωπων,ακομα κ αυτων που γυμναζονται εχουν ποσοστα λιπους ανω του 10-12%..που απο μονο του σημαινει επαρκη αποθεματα ενεργειας..
> αρα λοιπον γιατι να οξειδωσεις πρωτεινη?
> 
> 
> 
> ο κυκλος οξειδωσης της πρωτεινης κατα τον μακντοναλτ ειναι περιπου 9 μερες.. 
> την σκεψη μου την εγραψα απο πανω..
> η εξτρα πρωτεινη,γινεται ζαχαρη κ με το επομενο spike που θα εχεις στην ινσουλινη(στο επομενο γευμα) μιας κ αναφερομαστε σε επαρκη ληψη μακρος(δλδ θα εχεις υ/ες),θα γινει λιπος.
> ...


Πρωτείνη οξειδώνεις γιατί δεν έχεις τι άλλο να την κάνεις. Δεν είναι τόσο συμφέρον να την μετατρέπεις σε άλλες μορφές ενέργειας(υδ/κες ή λίπος) γιατί χάνεις ενέργεια έτσι. Για να συμβεί αυτό σε μεγάλη ποσότητα πρέπει να είναι χαμηλά τα επίπεδα γλυκογόνου και λίπους(το χαμηλά βέβαια είναι σχετικό).

Οι έξτρα θερμίδες είναι θερμιδικό πλεόνασμα από όπου και να προέρχονται αλλά οι έξτρα θερμίδες από πρωτείνες είναι λιγότερες γιατί ο καταβολισμός των πρωτεινών απαιτεί αρκετές θερμίδες για την πραγματοποίησή του.

----------


## beefmeup

> Πρωτείνη οξειδώνεις γιατί δεν έχεις τι άλλο να την κάνεις. Δεν είναι τόσο συμφέρον να την μετατρέπεις σε άλλες μορφές ενέργειας(υδ/κες ή λίπος) γιατί χάνεις ενέργεια έτσι. Για να συμβεί αυτό σε μεγάλη ποσότητα πρέπει να είναι χαμηλά τα επίπεδα γλυκογόνου και λίπους(το χαμηλά βέβαια είναι σχετικό).


ναι οκ εδω.




> Οι έξτρα θερμίδες είναι θερμιδικό πλεόνασμα από όπου και να προέρχονται αλλά οι έξτρα θερμίδες από πρωτείνες είναι λιγότερες γιατί ο καταβολισμός των πρωτεινών απαιτεί αρκετές θερμίδες για την πραγματοποίησή του.


δλδ πιστευεις οτι την εξτρα πρωτεινη απλα την κατουρας?

----------


## jimmy007

> ναι οκ εδω.
> 
> 
> 
> δλδ πιστευεις οτι την εξτρα πρωτεινη απλα την κατουρας?


Oχι. Την οξειδώνεις και σε μικρό ποσοστό μετατρέπεται σε γλυκόζη.

----------


## ginus

αυτο καταφερα να βρω...

Αυξημένη πρόσληψη πρωτεΐνης ζωικής προέλευσης μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε μεγαλύτερη αποβολή Ca στα ούρα.Οι πρωτεΐνες ζωικής προέλευσης περιέχουν πολλά θειούχα ΑΑ (κυστίνη, μεθειονίνη) τα οποία έχουν όξινο χαρακτήρα και το ασβέστιο ενώνεται μαζί τους για να εξουδετερωθούν.

----------


## Gaspari

Έχει υποθεί θέμα για το οτι η περίσσια πρωτεϊνη που έχει πάρει ο οργανισμός, μένει στο συκώτι... Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει.. Δεν πέρνω όρκο.. Πρόσοχή μόνο, μην πέρνετε υπερβολικά γραμμάρια παραπάνω απ όσο πρέπει... [ 70 κιλά (x2 - x2,5gr per kilogramm {bodybuilding}) 140 - 175gr max πρωτεϊνης που μπορείς να πάρεις ].

----------


## deluxe

> αυτο λεω και εγω... 
> οταν εκανα τη διατροφη αυτη ετρωγα σιγουρα ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ απο αυτο που χρειαζομουνα... 
> Δε ξερω... 
> 
> Να βαλουμε αριθμους για να γινει πιο συγκεκριμένο;
> 
> Τρωω 500 γραμμαρια πρωτείνης 100 υδατάνθρακα και 50 λιπος... 
> 2000 θερμίδες απο πρωτείνη, 400 απο υδατάνθρακα και 450 απο λιπος... 
> 
> ...


Οποτε με 300γρ πρωτεϊνης και συμφωνα με τον "μυθο" οτι ο οργανισμος μπορει να απορροφησει μονο 30γρ πρωτεϊνης ( βεβαια δε διευκρινεζεται μεσα σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα.. Μεσα σε 10 λεπτα, μεσα σε 1 ωρα; ), τοτε θα επρεπε να κανεις κοντα στα 17 γευματα την ημερα για να μη γινεται λιπος η πρωτεϊνη.

Μαλλον δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο με την πρωτεϊνη.. Εγω σε καθε γευμα μου εχω τουλαχιστον 30-50γρ και δε λιπωνω.




> Έχει υποθεί θέμα για το οτι η περίσσια πρωτεϊνη που έχει πάρει ο οργανισμός, μένει στο συκώτι... Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει.. Δεν πέρνω όρκο.. Πρόσοχή μόνο, μην πέρνετε υπερβολικά γραμμάρια παραπάνω απ όσο πρέπει... [ 70 κιλά (x2 - x2,5gr per kilogramm {bodybuilding}) 140 - 175gr max πρωτεϊνης που μπορείς να πάρεις ].


 Αναφερεσαι σε ενα γευμα ή σε ολοκληρη την ημερα;; Γιατι τα 140-175γρ πρωτεϊνης μου φαινονται λιγα.. 30 εχω μονο στο μεταπροπονητικο.

----------


## amateur666

> Αναφερεσαι σε ενα γευμα ή σε ολοκληρη την ημερα;; *Γιατι τα 140-175γρ πρωτεϊνης μου φαινονται λιγα*.. 30 εχω μονο στο μεταπροπονητικο.


αν εισαι 70 κιλα τ 140-175γρ...δεν ειναι λιγα! :02. Shock:

----------


## Devil

> αν εισαι 70 κιλα τ 140-175γρ...δεν ειναι λιγα!


μια χαρα κανονικα ειναι.... για ενα ατομο που αθλητε παντα...

----------


## Txc

> αν εισαι 70 κιλα τ 140-175γρ...δεν ειναι λιγα!


70 κιλα καθαρη μυικη μαζα ετσι?
Εγω τοσα εχω, αλλα παιρνω καμια 190γρ πρωτεινη την ημερα...

----------


## beefmeup

πολλα περνεις χωρις λογο..πανω απο 140-150 κ αναλογα την φαση που εισαι,πανε τσαμπα..

----------


## Txc

> πολλα περνεις χωρις λογο..πανω απο 140-150 κ αναλογα την φαση που εισαι,πανε τσαμπα..


Ε μα και πως να το μειωσω?
Για να το μειωσω, πρεπει να φαω λιγοτερο...
Να πεις θα κανω 5 γευματα αντι για 6 ξερω γω...

Ηδη στα 80 κιλα που ειμαι με 6 γευματα, οπως εκανα update σημερα στο διατροφικο μου πλανο ειμαι στις 1700 θερμιδες περιπου...

----------


## thanasis76

παιδια μην κολλατε μονο στην πρωτεινη αποκλειστικα....
μονο η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που δεχομαστε δεν μας λεει κατι...
στην διατροφη καθοριζονται ολα και απο τα 3...  πρωτεινη-υδατανθρακες-λιπαρα....
αν καποιος δεν περνει πολυ υδατανθρακα, θα χρειαστει παραπανω πρωτεινη για να εχει ενεργεια και παει λεγοντας...

----------


## Txc

παιζει να ισχυει αυτο που λεει ο θανασης!  :03. Thumb up: 

Οποτε λογικα εχωντας αυξημενη πρωτεινη πανω απο αυτο που χρειαζεσε την ημερα, να εξισσοροπεις καπως τα πραγματα, αν εχεις χαμηλο υδατανθρακα και λιπος...

----------


## pepeismenos karga

ακριβως.......και εγω τρωω 400 γρ πρωτεινης...και το εχω ξανααναφερει επειδη κανω κετο...χωρις υδατανθρακες και με πολυ μετρια λιπαρα...οποτε πρπει απο καπου να εχω την παραπανισια ενεργεια....το εαν μου χρειαζονται τα 200-250 γρ ακομη καλυτερα γιατι τα υπολοιπα λογικα θα γινονται γλυκοζη...μιας και το γλυκογονο ειναι στο πατο.....αρα θα την χρησιμοποιω και σαν ενεργεια...
  αλλα αυτο που λεει ο μπιφ ισχιει ...οταν τρωμε και πολλους υδατανθρακες κιολας δεν χρειαζεται τοση πρωτεινη..οπως και λιπαρα...γιατι την κανουν spare...και χρησιμοποιει μονο για την αναπλαση,πρωτεινοσυνθεση κτλ...οχι σαν ενεργεια...ή οξειδωνεται που λεει και ο τζιμυ......

----------


## beefmeup

ναι,αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ποσοι απο μας εχουν δοκιμασει να παρουν λιγοτερη πρωτεινη απο οση τους βγαινει βαση μακρος,κ κατα ποσο ειδαν οτι ειχαν αποτελεσματα πανω τους?
καπου το ειχα ξαναγραψει οτι υπερεκτιμουμε την αξια/αποτελεσματα της πρωτεινης πανω στο σωμα μας..
δλδ ο φιλος που περνει 190γρ εχει δοκιμασει ποτε να παρει 120γρ ας πουμε κ να αυξησει λιγο κατι απο τα αλλα μακρος?
κ αν το εχει κανει(για μηνες,οχι μια βδομαδα) ειδε οτι πηγε πισω σε σχεση με πριν??

αν δεν το εχουμε κανει,ακομα κ εκει υποθετουμε..
εγω απο 200γρ που επερνα μια περιοδο,κατεβασα σε 150 για πολυ καιρο..μια χαρα ειμουν κ εκει,κ προβλημα δεν ειχα..το εχει κανει κανενας αλλος αυτο,ετσι για να εχουμε γνωμες η μπα??
δεν αναφερομαι σε αγωνιστικους,εκει παμε σε αλλα χωραφια κ αλλο ρολο παιζει η πρωτεινη.

----------


## cardinal

λοιπον το ποση θα ειναι η ποσοτιτα πρωτεινης που χρειαζομαστες εξαρτατε απο πολλα... γυμανζομαι εντατικα και σκληρα = 2 με 2,5 γρ πρωτεινη για καθε κιλο καθαρου μυικου βαρους δεν γυμαναζομαι τοσο εντατικα = 1,5γρ εως και 2 γρ... δεν κανω τιποτα απλος θελω να εχω μια σωστη διατροφη 1γρ πρωτεινη για καθε κιλο καθαρου μυικου βαρους..
Τωρα ειναι γνωστο οτι ο οργανισμος μπορει να απορροφησει μεχρι 30 γρ σε καθε γευμα κατω απο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες μετα ενα μερος το αποβαλει μεσω των ουρων και ενα μερος μη μπρορωντας να το μεταβολησει το μετατρεπει σε λιπος... ο μονος λογος να καταναλοσεις μεγαλες ποσοτιτες πρωτεινης μεγαλητερες δηλαδη τον παραπανω ειναι οταν γινεται και χωριγισει αας που οργανισμος μπορει να απορροφησει μεχρει και 50γρ σε καθε γευμα....

----------


## beefmeup

> Τωρα ειναι γνωστο οτι ο οργανισμος μπορει να απορροφησει μεχρι 30 γρ σε καθε γευμα κατω απο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες


οχι φιλε αυτο δεν ισχυει...εδω παιζουν ρολο η πηγη πρωτεινης,με τι αλλο μαζι θα την φας κλπ...μπορεις να φας αρκετα παραπανω απο 30γρ κ να τα αποροφησει ολα..

----------


## cardinal

οκ.. εχεις την αποψη σου, εγω απλος σου ανεφερα τι λενε η μελετες που εχουν γινει.

----------


## beefmeup

οχι φιλε,αυτο δεν ειναι η αποψη μου μονο,αλλα αυτο που ισχυει..
αν ξερεις κατι αλλο βαση μελετων που λες,θα ηθελα να τις διαβασω αν εχεις την καλοσυνη.

----------


## cardinal

ωραια... αλλα θες να μου πεις και εσει απο που βγαζεις αυτο το συμπερασμα?

----------


## beefmeup

απο αυτα που ξερω(οσα ξερω) για διατροφη..
αν συνδιασεις πολλες τροφες μαζι,αλλαζει ο χρονος αποροφησης τους,απλο ειναι..υπαρχουν κ αναφορες σε αναλογα θεματα στο φορουμ.
δεν σου ειπα οτι δεν δεχομαι την αποψη σου,αλλα μιας κ εισαι το απολυτος κ επικαλεισαι μελετες μπορεις να τις ποσταρεις για να δουμε τι κανουμε?

----------


## cardinal

ευχαριστως με την πρωτη ευκαιρια γιατι τωρα βρισκομαι στην εργασια μου... αλλα και μια μικρη ερευνα να κανεις στο google και ψαξεις θα βρεις... αλλα προσοχη οχι σε forum..

----------


## beefmeup

> ευχαριστως με την πρωτη ευκαιρια γιατι τωρα βρισκομαι στην εργασια μου... αλλα και μια μικρη ερευνα να κανεις στο google και ψαξεις θα βρεις... αλλα προσοχη οχι σε forum..


αν εχεις την καλοσυνη τις ποσταρεις εδω,για να μην βγαλουμε οφ το θεμα..

πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ανα γεύμα?

----------


## kleiza7

Για να μη λεμε πολλα πολλα...... *ΛΙΠΟΣ*

----------


## tolis93

> ακριβως.......και εγω τρωω 400 γρ πρωτεινης...και το εχω ξανααναφερει επειδη κανω κετο...χωρις υδατανθρακες και με πολυ μετρια λιπαρα...οποτε πρπει απο καπου να εχω την παραπανισια ενεργεια....το εαν μου χρειαζονται τα 200-250 γρ ακομη καλυτερα γιατι τα υπολοιπα λογικα θα γινονται γλυκοζη...μιας και το γλυκογονο ειναι στο πατο.....αρα θα την χρησιμοποιω και σαν ενεργεια...
>   αλλα αυτο που λεει ο μπιφ ισχιει ...οταν τρωμε και πολλους υδατανθρακες κιολας δεν χρειαζεται τοση πρωτεινη..οπως και λιπαρα...γιατι την κανουν spare...και χρησιμοποιει μονο για την αναπλαση,πρωτεινοσυνθεση κτλ...οχι σαν ενεργεια...ή οξειδωνεται που λεει και ο τζιμυ......


σε ποσα γραμμαρια ανα κιλο βαρους αναφερομαστε εδω?εχω την εντυπωση πως εδω παιζω λιγο χαμηλα γιαυτο

----------


## Txc

Ποση πρωτεινη τσιμπισα εγω σημερα που τσακισα μισο κοτοπουλο μαζι με την πετσα ( ε λιγακι κορεσμενο λιπος, κανει καλο στην τεστοστερονη μου φαινετε ) μετα το gym?  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Vasilis32

Οταν εκανα κολυμβηση ο γιατρος της ομαδας μας υπολογιζε ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης πρεπει να λαμβανουμε, γιατι μας ειπε αν παιρνουμε παραπανω απο οτι χρειαζομαστε υπαρχει και κινδυνος για καρκινο εκτος απο παχος. Δεν πιστευω να ελεγε @@ γιατι ηταν αθλιατρος.

----------


## beefmeup

πιπ@ς ελεγε φιλε..
ο,τι κ αν ηταν,ηταν μαλλον περισοτερο ανενημερωτος παρα αθλητιατρος.

----------


## average_joe

καλησπερα! εξαιρετικο θεμα. κανω διατροφη αρκετα χρονια με την πρωτεινη μου να κυμαινεται μεταξυ 150 και 330γρ |(υποψην τα κιλα μου επισης κυμαινονται αναλογως των στοχων, δουλειων κτλ.). φετος ειναι η πρωτη φορα που πεφτω τοσο πολυ σε καταναλωση πρωτεινης σε υποθερμιδικη διαιτα και κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη δεν επεσα σε δυναμη/ μυικα κιλα. 
με μια σχετικη σιγουρια μπορω να πω πως και παλι τα 150γρ δεν ηταν ολα απαραιτητα για τη συντηρηση μου.
προφανως, δεν διαθετω καποια βιβλιογραφια απλα αναφερω οσα παρατηρησα πανω μου οσο αυτο μπορει να ειναι αντικειμενικο.
γενικα σε περιοδο ογκου δεν μπρω να βρω τροπο να αυξησω τις θερμιδες μου απο ενα σημειο και μετα οποτε τα 200γρ ειναι προαπαιτουμενα.
τωρα καποια πραγματα που παρατηρησα ολα υτα τα χρονια.
η ουρια μου ηταν αυξημενη (2 μοναδες πανω απο το οριο) μονο την πρωτη χρονια ενασχολησης μου με διατροφη (180γρ). καθως ημουν πιτσιρικας ειχα ανησυχησει και αφου συζητησα το θεμα με συναθλητες αυξησα την προσληψη νερου. απο τοτε γενικα δεν μου ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε αυτο το θεμα παρα την τεραστια προσληψη πρωτεινης (330γρ για ατομο που δεν ειναι αγωνιστικος ειναι σιγουρα υπερβολη) που εκανα για μια περιοδο τουλαχιστον 4 μηνων. τωρα αυτο ισως ακουγεται αιρετικο αλλα πιστευω οτι σε βαθος χρονου ο οργανισμος εχει την ικανοτητα να προσαρμοζεται σε τετοιες καταστασεις στρες (γιατι μονο ετσι μπορω να χαρακτηρισω αυτη τη διατροφικη 'ανωμαλια') και μεσω της αυξημενης προσληψης νερου αποβαλλει ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο αυτης (τουλαχιστον εβλεπα οτι το σωμα μου μου οτι ζηταγε νερο). αν ενα μερος αυτης μετατρεπεται σε ενεργεια? πιθανον, αλλα τοσο πιθανο μπορω να δω και το ενδεχομενο να μετατρεπεται σε λιπος οταν αναφερομαστε σε υπερθερμιδικες διατροφες. 
πιστευω οτι εγινα πολυ κουραστικος για πρωτο ποστ , θα επανελθω.

----------


## deluxe

Και πως μπορει ο καθενας να υπολογισει ποσα μυϊκα κιλα εχει για να καθορισει και τα γρ πρωτεϊνης που θα παιρνει ημερησιως;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## lila_1

Το κόβει με το μάτι...

----------


## thanasis76

> Και πως μπορει ο καθενας να υπολογισει ποσα μυϊκα κιλα εχει για να καθορισει και τα γρ πρωτεϊνης που θα παιρνει ημερησιως;


καλημερα!! με μια λιπομετρηση θα ξερεις τι εχεις.

----------


## kleiza7

Εμενα κοπελα που εχει τελειωσει το χαροκοπειο σχολη ανωτερη της ιατρικης και με αναλογο βαθμο δυσκολιας μου ειχε πει οτι την παραπανω πρωτεινη ο οργανισμος την κανει λιπος. Τελεια και παυλα. Μου  αρεσει ο τροπος και η ευκολια που μερικοι εδω μεσα βγαζετε ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ ολους τους ανθρωπους που εχουν μελετησει πραγματα τα οποια εσεις τα σηζητατε σε πηγαδακια στο Gym και τους αποριπτετε. 
Αθλιατρος ο ενας....ελα μωρε τωρα
Πτυχιουχος ο αλλος.... ασε μωρε το γατακι δεν ξερει bodybuilding.....

----------


## deluxe

Τι γινεται με την περισσια ποσοτητα υδατανθρακα και λιπους; Το ιδιο πραγμα;

----------


## beefmeup

deluxe αν εχεις καλιτεχνικες ανησυχιες μπορεις να ανοιξεις ενα νεο θεμα να τις εκφρασεις..
ειναι το 2ο οφ τοπικ ποστ που κανεις σχεδον κολλητα,μην τριτωσει γιατι ανασχετω λεμε..

ο τιτλος θεματος...

Η περισσια πρωτεινης στο σωμα...

αν εχεις μια γνωμη πανω σε αυτο ποσταρε την,αν οχι πανε αλλου. :02. Welcome:

----------


## deluxe

Εγω ειρωνικα το εγραψα φιλε μου. Καμμια περισσια πρωτεϊνης δε γινεται λιπος, εκτος και αν μιλαμε για υπερβολικη ποσοτητα. Αν ηταν ετσι, και υποθεσουμε οτι το ιδιο γινεται και με τον υδατανθρακα και με το λιπος, τοτε ολοι θα επρεπε να ειμαστε παχυσαρκοι! Δε ειμαστε ομως! 

Ή θα επρεπε να τρωγαμε 15 μικρα γευματα ή να λαμβαναμε μονο 1000 θερμιδες ημερησιως. Αλλα ουτε αυτο το κανουμε και διατηρουμαστε μια χαρα.

----------


## Txc

> Εμενα κοπελα που εχει τελειωσει το χαροκοπειο σχολη ανωτερη της ιατρικης και με αναλογο βαθμο δυσκολιας μου ειχε πει οτι την παραπανω πρωτεινη ο οργανισμος την κανει λιπος. Τελεια και παυλα. Μου  αρεσει ο τροπος και η ευκολια που μερικοι εδω μεσα βγαζετε ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ ολους τους ανθρωπους που εχουν μελετησει πραγματα τα οποια εσεις τα σηζητατε σε πηγαδακια στο Gym και τους αποριπτετε. 
> Αθλιατρος ο ενας....ελα μωρε τωρα
> Πτυχιουχος ο αλλος.... ασε μωρε το γατακι δεν ξερει bodybuilding.....


H κοπελα αυτη γνωριζει την διατροφη Αtkins φιλε, που βασιζετε καθαρα στην πρωτεινη?
Τι ειναι κετωση γνωριζει η κοπελα αυτη φιλε?
Για ρωτα την σε παρακαλω...
Γατακι...

----------


## giannis64

> Εμενα κοπελα που εχει τελειωσει το χαροκοπειο σχολη ανωτερη της ιατρικης και με αναλογο βαθμο δυσκολιας μου ειχε πει οτι την παραπανω πρωτεινη ο οργανισμος την κανει λιπος. Τελεια και παυλα. Μου αρεσει ο τροπος και η ευκολια που μερικοι εδω μεσα βγαζετε ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ ολους τους ανθρωπους που εχουν μελετησει πραγματα τα οποια εσεις τα σηζητατε σε πηγαδακια στο Gym και τους αποριπτετε. 
> Αθλιατρος ο ενας....ελα μωρε τωρα
> Πτυχιουχος ο αλλος.... ασε μωρε το γατακι δεν ξερει bodybuilding.....


το ίδιο θα μπορούσα να πω και εγώ με μια κοπελιά (επιστήμονα) με την οποία έζησα 4 χρόνια μαζί της. σπούδασε στην Αγγλία διαιτολόγος διατροφολόγος, και μετά έκανε και Κανά 2 χρόνια στο χαροκοπiο. αυτό όμως δεν είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε τις ίδιες απόψεις πάνω στην διατροφή για bodybuilding. καμία μα καμία σχέση αυτά που διδάσκονται σε αυτά τα πανεπιστήμια με τις διατροφές και κάποια στάνταρ πρωτόκολλα που ακλουθούμε εμείς κυρίως εμπειρικά, και μάλιστα με σωστά πάντα αποτελέσματα.
ένα σημαντικό θέμα είναι πως όλοι οι επιστήμονες που ασχολούνται με την διατροφή απλά, η με την αθλητική διατροφή, δεν έχουν καμία γνώση σχεδόν πάνω στην διατροφή της μυϊκής ανάπτυξης και την απόλυα λίπους συγχρόνως. εκτός και αν αυτός η αυτή η επιστήμονας έχει θέληση και ασχοληθεί, διαβάσει και επεκτείνει από μόνη της του τις γνώσεις πάνω στο αντικείμενο.

η κόντρες μας πάνω στις απόψεις διατροφής με αυτήν την κοπελιά ήταν μεγάλες.
την χώρισα και ησύχασα.. :01. Mr. Green: 

τώρα όσο για την περίσσια πρωτεΐνη που γράφτηκε συγκρίνοντας την με τους υδατάνθρακες και τα λίπη, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους. αλλού και αλλιώς δουλεύει το κάθε ένα διατροφικό στοιχείο από αυτά.

χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει βιβλιογραφίες και τα συναφή, θα πω πως με την περίσσια πρωτεΐνη δεν λίποσε κανεις. εδω καλά καλά θα πρέπει κάποιος που γυμνάζετε να φτάσει σε ακραίες ατασθαλίες για να λίπος ακόμα και με τον υδατάνθρακα.
και μια άποψη που καταθέτω και όποιος θέλει την κρατά, όποιος θέλει την πετά. κρατάτε στην διατροφή σας σταθερά 25-30 γρ πρωτεΐνης ανά γεύμα σε μια διατροφή 5-6 γευμάτων και παίξτε με την ποσότητα του υδατάνθρακα, αλατιού, νερού. εκεί είναι όλο τα λεφτά. όσο για την περίσσια πρωτεΐνη? ε δεν μπορούμε να ρωτήσουμε των *** μας να μας πει την άποψη του..

----------


## kleiza7

> Εγω ειρωνικα το εγραψα φιλε μου. Καμμια περισσια πρωτεϊνης δε γινεται λιπος, εκτος και αν μιλαμε για υπερβολικη ποσοτητα. .


ΜΙΛΑΜΕ για υπερβολικη ποσοτητα....αυτο ειναι το θεμα αλλωστε...
Αν δεν ειναι υπερβολικη τοτε ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ "ΠΕΡΙΣΣΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ" αλλα ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ.....

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ η λεξη υπερβολικη ειναι λιγο σχετικη.... υπερβολικη ειναι το 2γρ πρωτεινης /κιλο σωμματικου βαρους? 3γρ? 4 γρ? 5 γρ? ειναι πολυ γενικο 

Σου παραθετω μια απαντηση σε αναλογη ερωτηση

*Τέλος θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι λήψη συμπληρωμάτων πρωτεϊνης χωρίς μια σωστή διατροφή δεν φέρει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, 
ενώ υπερβολική λήψη πρωτεϊνης(αυτο για το οποιο μιλαμε) μετατρέπεται στον οργανισμό σε λίπος!*

εγω αυτο ας πουμε που εγραψα το βρηκα απο το site του ΙΦΕΤ

ΙΦΕΤ : Το Ινστιτούτο Φαρμακευτικής Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας (ΙΦΕΤ) είναι ανώνυμη εταιρεία, του Εθνικού Οργανισμού Φαρμάκων (ΕΟΦ). Το ΙΦΕΤ ιδρύθηκε το 1991 έπειτα από τη συγχώνευση της τότε Εθνικής Φαρμακοβιομηχανίας (ΕΦ) και της Κρατικής Φαρμακαποθήκης (ΚΦ). Το 2001 ενσωματώθηκε στο ΙΦΕΤ η Φαρμέτρικα και το 2007 η ΕΛΒΙΟΝΥ.

Σκοπός: Σκοπός του ΙΦΕΤ είναι γενικά η παροχή εξειδικευμένων υπηρεσιών στο χώρο της Δημόσιας Υγείας και της Koινωνικής Ασφάλισης προς τον δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα.

Νομιζω θα το εμπιστευτω περισσοτερο απο τον γυμναστη μου στο γυμναστηριο....

Δεν θα καταναλωνω 0.8 γρ/κιλο διοτι οι αναγκες μου ειναι ΟΝΤΩΣ περισσοτερες αλλα δεν θα μπω στο τριπακι να καταστρεξω τα νεφρα μου γιατι και αυτο συμβαινει και ο λογος:
*Η επιπλέον ποσότητα πρωτεϊνών περιέχει άζωτο, το οποίο μετατρέπεται στο συκώτι σε ουρία. Τα νεφρά πρέπει να αποβάλουν αυτήν την ουσία με την έκκριση της στα ούρα. Έτσι, πάρα πολλή πρωτεΐνη μπορεί προκαλέσει περεταίρω πίεση στο συκώτι και τα νεφρά .*

Τωρα ας αρχισουμε να αμφισβητουμε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ....

----------


## beefmeup

> τώρα όσο για την περίσσια πρωτεΐνη που γράφτηκε συγκρίνοντας την με τους υδατάνθρακες και τα λίπη, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους. αλλού και αλλιώς δουλεύει το κάθε ένα διατροφικό στοιχείο από αυτά.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

αυτο ειναι πολυ βασικο..μην μπερδευομαστε παιδια..

----------


## giannis64

ναι με την μονη διαφορα που αυτο δεν λεει τιποτα απο μονο του μιας και ειναι μια ακομα απλη ανακεινωση.

και μη ξεχναμε τα οικονομικα σημφεροντα στις φαρμακοβιομηχανιες, και τα συμπληρωματα.

αα και ακτι αλλο.. εχει δηλαδη διαφορα αν η πρωτεινη ερχετε απο συμπληρωμα η απο τροφη?


*Η επιπλέον ποσότητα πρωτεϊνών περιέχει άζωτο, το οποίο μετατρέπεται στο συκώτι σε ουρία. Τα νεφρά πρέπει να αποβάλουν αυτήν την ουσία με την έκκριση της στα ούρα. Έτσι, πάρα πολλή πρωτεΐνη μπορεί προκαλέσει περεταίρω πίεση στο συκώτι και τα νεφρά .*

edit: εδω +1000 αλλα και εδω υπαρχει λυση..  αν και αζωτο δεν υπαρχει στην περισσια, αλλα γενικα διμιουργουντε απο τα αμινοξεα, κατι που σιγουρα το θελουμε. δεν ειναι κακο.

----------


## kleiza7

Eπισης κατι ακομα , παραδειγμα ειναι και ΟΧΙ μπιχτη. Μεσα απο αυτο το site εχω μαθει πολλα! εχω φτιαξει τη διατροφη μου, την προπονηση μου κ.τ.λ
αλλα επειδη ειναι* φορουμ* (δηλαδη ΟΛΟΙ εχουμε και μια αποψη----πραγμα πολυ δημοκρατικο και σωστο) εχω διαβασει μεχρι και αποψη οτι.............

"Η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που δεν χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος την αποβαλει με το................ ΧΕΣΙΜΟ!"   :03. Bowdown: 


Δεν θυμαμαι σε πιο thread να με συγχωρειτε αλλα ο καθενας λεει το δικο του και αμφισβητει με τοση ευκολια ανθρωπους μορφωμενους και ψαγμενους που μακαρι να ειχα τις γνωσεις τους δηλαδη....




> ναι με την μονη διαφορα που αυτο δεν λεει τιποτα απο μονο του μιας και ειναι μια ακομα απλη ανακεινωση.
> 
> και μη ξεχναμε τα οικονομικα σημφεροντα στις φαρμακοβιομηχανιες, και τα συμπληρωματα.
> 
> αα και ακτι αλλο.. εχει δηλαδη διαφορα αν η πρωτεινη ερχετε απο συμπληρωμα η απο τροφη?
> 
> 
> *Η επιπλέον ποσότητα πρωτεϊνών περιέχει άζωτο, το οποίο μετατρέπεται στο συκώτι σε ουρία. Τα νεφρά πρέπει να αποβάλουν αυτήν την ουσία με την έκκριση της στα ούρα. Έτσι, πάρα πολλή πρωτεΐνη μπορεί προκαλέσει περεταίρω πίεση στο συκώτι και τα νεφρά .*
> 
> edit: εδω +1000 αλλα και εδω υπαρχει λυση..


 δεν νομιζω οτι ηθελε να θιξει τα συμπληρωματα η απαντηση απλα να ΤΟΝΙΣΕΙ οτι δεν κανουν μονα τους αν δεν προσεχεις γενικα. επισης η ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΗΨΗ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΙΤΕ Η ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΣΩ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ, ΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΓΩΝ, ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΜΠΡΙΖΟΛΕΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ. ΔΕΝ ΠΑΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ, ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ (φανταζομαι γιατι ασχετος ειμαι) οτι παιζει ρολο και η βιολογικη αξια της καθε πρωτεινης.... αλλα αυτο το λεω ΚΑΘΑΡΑ απο το μυαλο μου

----------


## Txc

Η υπερβολικη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειναι σχετικο πιστευω...
Εγω πχ βαση την τελευταια λιπομετρηση που εκανα εχω 70 κιλα αλιπη μυικη μαζα, αυτο μεταφραζετε σε 140γρ πρωτεινης την ημερα...
Ε εγω δεν παιρνω 140, παιρνω καμια 190...
Αυτο ειναι τρομερα υπερβολικο?
Ουτε καν 3γρ ανα κιλο αλιπης μυικης μαζας..

Απο την αλλη, τι γινετε με αυτους που κανουν διαιτα atkins ( κετονικη ) και βασιζοντε καθαρα στην πρωτεινη και στα λιπαρα...
Δεν νομιζω οτι μας τα λες καλα γιατρε...

----------


## giannis64

> Eπισης κατι ακομα , παραδειγμα ειναι και ΟΧΙ μπιχτη. Μεσα απο αυτο το site εχω μαθει πολλα! εχω φτιαξει τη διατροφη μου, την προπονηση μου κ.τ.λ
> αλλα επειδη ειναι* φορουμ* (δηλαδη ΟΛΟΙ εχουμε και μια αποψη----πραγμα πολυ δημοκρατικο και σωστο) εχω διαβασει μεχρι και αποψη οτι.............
> 
> "Η ποσοτητα που δεν χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος την αποβαλει με το................ ΧΕΣΙΜΟ!" 
> 
> 
> Δεν θυμαμαι σε πιο thread να με συγχωρειτε αλλα ο καθενας λεει το δικο του και αμφισβητει με τοση ευκολια ανθρωπους μορφωμενους και ψαγμενους που μακαρι να ειχα τις γνωσεις τους δηλαδη....


δεν ειναι θεμα οτι τους αμφισβητει κανεις. το θεμα ειναι πως εδω ακομα και οι ιδοι οι επιστημονες δεν μπορουν να τα βρουν μεταξυ τους, και πολλοι εχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις. και νε φιλε μου σε πολλα θεματα αυτοι που κανουν ββ ειναι καλυτερα να βαδιζουν βασει σημβουλων απο εμπειρικα ατομα, παρα απο ερευνες και τετοια.

----------


## beefmeup

> Απο την αλλη, τι γινετε με αυτους που κανουν διαιτα atkins ( κετονικη ) και βασιζοντε καθαρα στην πρωτεινη και στα λιπαρα...
> Δεν νομιζω οτι μας τα λες καλα γιατρε...


οι διατροφες οπως κ οι PSMF που γινεται βασικα για ιατρικους λογους ασχετως αν παει να γινει μοδα στο ββ ειναι υποθερμιδικες..
εκει εχεις μονο πρωτεινη,κ συμπληρωματα(βιταμινες,ιχνοστοιχεια κλπ) για υποστηριξη..
αν η πρωτεινη δεν γινεται λιπος,γιατι οι γιατροι τηρουν υποθερμιδικη κατασταση στην διαιτα αυτη??
θα μπορουσαν καλιστα να την κανουν ισο/υπερ για να μην ζοριζεται κ το "θυμα"..

καμια γνωμη πανω σε αυτο?

----------


## deluxe

Ενας ανθρωπος που χρειαζεται 3000 θερμιδες σε ογκο και οι πρωτεϊνες θα πρεπει να ειναι το 30-40% των συνολικων θερμιδων, τοτε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να παιρνει 225-300γρ πρωτεϊνης την ημερα! Ομως αυτος ο ανθρωπος λιπωνει ελαχιστα, ενω θα επρεπε να ηταν υπερβολικα υπερβαρος ή να ειχε προβληματα με το συκωτι και τα νεφρα του..

Και που να παμε και σε διατροφες με 4000+ θερμιδες!

----------


## tolis93

> οι διατροφες οπως κ οι PSMF που γινεται βασικα για ιατρικους λογους ασχετως αν παει να γινει μοδα στο ββ ειναι υποθερμιδικες..
> εκει εχεις μονο πρωτεινη,κ συμπληρωματα(βιταμινες,ιχνοστοιχεια κλπ) για υποστηριξη..
> αν η πρωτεινη δεν γινεται λιπος,γιατι οι γιατροι τηρουν υποθερμιδικη κατασταση στην διαιτα αυτη??
> θα μπορουσαν καλιστα να την κανουν ισο/υπερ για να μην ζοριζεται κ το "θυμα"..
> 
> καμια γνωμη πανω σε αυτο?


ισχυει αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου αλλα πιστευω οτι υπο γινονται επειδη σε αυτες βαζουν και αρκετα λιπαρα.και συνηθως οχι καλα.οποτε πανε στη θεωρια του οτι και να φας αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα χανεις.ετσι ομως θα μπορουσαν να εχουν και υδατανθρακα ψιλα.πραγματικα δε ξερω :01. Unsure:

----------


## tasos2

> Εγω πχ βαση την τελευταια λιπομετρηση που εκανα εχω 70 κιλα αλιπη μυικη μαζα


Aν ειχες 70 κιλα αλιπη μυικη μαζα δε θα σουνα στο φορουμ γιατι δε θα χρειαζοσουν συμβουλες απο κανεναν. 70 κιλα αλιπη μαζα εννοεις που σημαινει ολα τα αλλα εκτος του λιπους (μυς, κοκκαλα, υγρα κτλ)

----------


## pepeismenos karga

οι διατροφες οπως κ οι PSMF που γινεται βασικα για ιατρικους λογους ασχετως αν παει να γινει μοδα στο ββ ειναι υποθερμιδικες..
εκει εχεις μονο πρωτεινη,κ συμπληρωματα(βιταμινες,ιχνοστοιχεια κλπ) για υποστηριξη..
αν η πρωτεινη δεν γινεται λιπος,γιατι οι γιατροι τηρουν υποθερμιδικη κατασταση στην διαιτα αυτη??
θα μπορουσαν καλιστα να την κανουν ισο/υπερ για να μην ζοριζεται κ το "θυμα"..

καμια γνωμη πανω σε αυτο? 

 ετσι οπως το θετεις μπιφ εχεις δικιο...γιατι εαν ακομη και ενας πχ εχει θερμιδες συντηρησης 3000 θερμιδες και θελει να χασει και φαει πρωτεινη αλλα φαει ενα κιλο καθαρη πρωτεινη θα παρει 4000 θερμιδες οποτε δεν θα χασει...
  ο παλουμπο που κανει κατι σαν κετο στους αθλητες του για διαιτα λεει υψηλη πρωτεινη και μετρια λιπαρα...αλαλ οχι παρα πολυ πρωτεινη γιατι θα δυσκολευεται ο αθλητης να καει λιπος καθως ελεγε θα επερχεται γλυκογενεση...
  τωρα αυτος καπιες μερες αντι για πρωτεινη λιπος...τρωει μονο πρωτεινη με λαχανικα...και χανει...αλαλ και σε αυτη την περιπτωση αφου μειωνει τα λιπαρα ειναι παλι υποθερμιδικη η διαιτα γι ανα δουλεψει...
  και τελος να μιλησω με προσωπικη εμπειρεια...το 2009 που εκαν απρωτη φορα πσμφ ακι ημουν λιγοτερα κιλα ετρωγα 8 φορες χ 50 γραμαμρια πρωτεινης...δηαλδη 4000 γραμαμρια μονο...1600 θερμιδες...ομολογω πως τις πρωτες βδομαδες 3-4 εχανα σαν μουρλο....αλαλ μετα επειδη ο μεταβολισμος πεφτει ασυστολα....σταματησα να καιω...οποτε επρπε η να μειωσω και αλλο ή να αυξησω καυσεις...γιατι λογικα οταν πεφτει ο μεταβολισμος,πεφτουν οι καυσεις,πεφτουν οι θερμιδες συντηρησεις οποτε πλεον οι 1600 θερμιδες δνε μου ηταν υποθερμιδικες αλλα ας πουμε ισοθερμιδικες....και μετα απο καπια στιγμη θυμαμι εβαλα και 1 κιλο αντι να χανω...
   επομενη βαση αυτης της λογικης και η πρωτεινη γινεται λιπος...αλλαααα....εγω θεωρω γινεται λιπος οταν δεν εχομε αλλες πηγες ενεργειας[υδατανθρακες και λιπος] γιατι εκει προσπαθει ο οργανισμος  να κρατησει οσο μπορει το λιπος του με νυχια και με δοντια...ριχνει το μεταβολισμο..οποτε το καθε παραπανω γρμμαριο το χρησιμοποιει οσο μπορει στην αποθηκη του σωματος[δηλαδη το λιπος]
  ενω οταν εχουμε και αλαλ μακρος...και εχει πλεονασμα δνε το νοιαζει να κανει τη πρωτεινη λιπος ,του ειναι θερμιδικα ασυμφορο καθως θα σπαταλησει τσαμπα θερμιδες για να το κανει αυτο[που τις θελει] οποτε τις οξειδωνει...αλλα αυτο ειναι μια απλη σκεψη που εκανα....

----------


## kleiza7

> Ενας ανθρωπος που χρειαζεται 3000 θερμιδες σε ογκο και οι πρωτεϊνες θα πρεπει να ειναι το 30-40% των συνολικων θερμιδων, τοτε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να παιρνει 225-300γρ πρωτεϊνης την ημερα! Ομως αυτος ο ανθρωπος λιπωνει ελαχιστα, ενω θα επρεπε να ηταν υπερβολικα υπερβαρος ή να ειχε προβληματα με το συκωτι και τα νεφρα του..
> 
> Και που να παμε και σε διατροφες με 4000+ θερμιδες!


δηλαδη εσενα σου φαινεται απολυτως λογικο καποιος να λαμβανει καθημερινα 300 γρ πρωτεινης ή και παραπανω (αν κανει διατροφη με 4000 θερμιδες Plus οπως λες)?
γιατι να το κανω αυτο στον εαυτο μου?
μιλας για επαγγελματια ή εχεις κανενα γνωστο σου?

και επισης αυτο που χωρις πολυ σκεψη λες "να ηταν υπερβαρος ή να ειχε προβλημα στα νεφρα του" σου ειπε κανεις οτι προβλημα στα νεφρα βγαζεις τη αλλη μερα? ή οτι ολοι οι οργανισμοι λειτουργουν με τον ιδιο τροπο.

Ο φιλος giannis64 παραπανω με καλυψε προσωπικα, για τον μονο λογο οτι εχει ΨΑΧΤΕΙ και ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## deluxe

> δηλαδη εσενα σου φαινεται απολυτως λογικο καποιος να λαμβανει καθημερινα 300 γρ πρωτεινης ή και παραπανω (αν κανει διατροφη με 4000 θερμιδες Plus οπως λες)?
> γιατι να το κανω αυτο στον εαυτο μου?
> μιλας για επαγγελματια ή εχεις κανενα γνωστο σου?
> 
> και επισης αυτο που χωρις πολυ σκεψη λες "να ηταν υπερβαρος ή να ειχε προβλημα στα νεφρα του" σου ειπε κανεις οτι προβλημα στα νεφρα βγαζεις τη αλλη μερα? ή οτι ολοι οι οργανισμοι λειτουργουν με τον ιδιο τροπο.
> 
> Ο φιλος giannis64 παραπανω με καλυψε προσωπικα, για τον μονο λογο οτι εχει ΨΑΧΤΕΙ και ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ


Δε χρειαζεται να ψαχτω. Απλα μαθηματικα ειναι. Βγαλε μου εσυ διατροφη με 3000 θερμιδες, που δεν ειναι υπερβολικες για εναν natural.

----------


## Txc

> Aν ειχες 70 κιλα αλιπη μυικη μαζα δε θα σουνα στο φορουμ γιατι δε θα χρειαζοσουν συμβουλες απο κανεναν. 70 κιλα αλιπη μαζα εννοεις που σημαινει ολα τα αλλα εκτος του λιπους (μυς, κοκκαλα, υγρα κτλ)


Οχι εισαι λαθος, συμφωνα με την τελευταια λιπομετρηση μου χονδρικα ειχα 70 κιλα αλιπη μυικη μαζα, 7 κιλα λιπος και 3 κιλα σκελετο...

----------


## giannis_s

> Οχι εισαι λαθος, συμφωνα με την τελευταια λιπομετρηση μου χονδρικα ειχα 70 κιλα αλιπη μυικη μαζα, 7 κιλα λιπος και 3 κιλα σκελετο...



Και καθόλου νεράκι;;; Δύσκολο να μας γράφεις από αυτόν τον κόσμο στο forum..τα νερά σου είναι λογικά κάτι πάνω από το 60% του σωματικού σου βάρους...για ρώτα πάλι.....

----------


## tasos2

> Και καθόλου νεράκι;;; Δύσκολο να μας γράφεις από αυτόν τον κόσμο στο forum..τα νερά σου είναι λογικά κάτι πάνω από το 60% του σωματικού σου βάρους...για ρώτα πάλι.....


 :03. Thumb up:  Σε ολους τους ανθρωπους περιπου το 50% κατα μεσο ορο ειναι υγρα

----------


## Txc

> Και καθόλου νεράκι;;; Δύσκολο να μας γράφεις από αυτόν τον κόσμο στο forum..τα νερά σου είναι λογικά κάτι πάνω από το 60% του σωματικού σου βάρους...για ρώτα πάλι.....


Ε δεν θυμαμε ακριβως. Θυμαμε με ειχε μετρησει 69.5 κιλα μυικη μαζα, 3.5 κιλα σκελετο και 7 κιλα λιπος...
Δεν ξερω νερο...

Ισως πρεπει να κανω παλι μια λιπομετρηση να δω, αυτην εδω παντως την εκανα πριν κανα 2 μηνες, δεν νομιζω να εχει αλλαξει κατι δραματικα...

----------


## giannis_s

> Ε δεν θυμαμε ακριβως. Θυμαμε με ειχε μετρησει 69.5 κιλα μυικη μαζα, 3.5 κιλα σκελετο και 7 κιλα λιπος...
> Δεν ξερω νερο...
> 
> Ισως πρεπει να κανω παλι μια λιπομετρηση να δω, αυτην εδω παντως την εκανα πριν κανα 2 μηνες, δεν νομιζω να εχει αλλαξει κατι δραματικα...


Ενδεχομένως λοιπόν τα 69,5 κιλά δεν είναι άλιπη μυική μάζα, αλλά μύες, σπλάχνα και υγρά μαζί  :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

*παιδια το βγαλαμε οφ το θεμα,κ αυτο γιατι καποιοι αποτι δειχνει η δεν  ξερουν τι τους γινεται κ κανουν λαθος ερωτησεις,οποτε παρασυρουν κ τους  υπολοιπους η απλα δεν μπορουν να κρατησουν την σταθρη ροη σε μια  κουβεντα με ενα θεμα..
να αρχισω να μεταφερω?*
σας ειπε κανεις οτι μας ενδιαφερουν τα ποσοτα λιπους/μυς του καθενος?
kleiza7,deluxe,txc ποστ με το ποστ,μπλεξατε κ τους υπολοιπους κ βγηκατε ολοι οφ..




> ισχυει αυτο κατα τη γνωμη μου αλλα πιστευω οτι υπο γινονται επειδη σε αυτες βαζουν και αρκετα λιπαρα.και συνηθως οχι καλα.οποτε πανε στη θεωρια του οτι και να φας αν εισαι υποθερμιδικα χανεις.ετσι ομως θα μπορουσαν να εχουν και υδατανθρακα ψιλα.πραγματικα δε ξερω


οχι φιλε,αυτες οι διατροφες ειναι μονο πρωτεινη κ τπτ αλλο..δεν μιλαω για κετο αλλα για PSMF.




> οι διατροφες οπως κ οι PSMF που γινεται βασικα για ιατρικους λογους ασχετως αν παει να γινει μοδα στο ββ ειναι υποθερμιδικες..
> εκει εχεις μονο πρωτεινη,κ συμπληρωματα(βιταμινες,ιχνοστοιχεια κλπ) για υποστηριξη..
> αν η πρωτεινη δεν γινεται λιπος,γιατι οι γιατροι τηρουν υποθερμιδικη κατασταση στην διαιτα αυτη??
> θα μπορουσαν καλιστα να την κανουν ισο/υπερ για να μην ζοριζεται κ το "θυμα"..
> 
> καμια γνωμη πανω σε αυτο?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


ναι μητσο ειμαστε συμφωνοι :01. Wink: 
αν κ στις 2 τελευταιες γραμμες εχω μια αμφιβολια,αλλα η σκεψη σου ειναι λογικη.

----------


## lila_1

> εγω θεωρω γινεται λιπος οταν δεν εχομε αλλες πηγες ενεργειας[υδατανθρακες και λιπος] γιατι εκει προσπαθει ο οργανισμος  να κρατησει οσο μπορει το λιπος του με νυχια και με δοντια...ριχνει το μεταβολισμο..οποτε το καθε παραπανω γρμμαριο το χρησιμοποιει οσο μπορει στην αποθηκη του σωματος[δηλαδη το λιπος]


Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τη λογική εδώ...Αν είσαι υποθερμιδικά πολύ, ο οργανισμός θα ρίξει τον μεταβολισμό έτσι κ αλλιώς ότι μάκρος και να παίρνεις. Αν έχεις θερμίδες συντήρησης 4 χιλιάρικα και τις μειώσεις κατα 1000, ο οργανισμός θα προσαρμοστεί σταδιακά στις 3000. Αν προέρχονται όλες απο πρωτείνη, κάποιες θα τις χρησιμοποιήσει για πρωτείνοσύνθεση, κάποιες θα τις κάνει γλυκόζη και όταν αυτές φτάσουν να δημιουργούν θετικό ισοζύγιο ενέργειας, θα τις κάνει λίπος αφού πρώτα τις έχει μετατρέψει σε γλυκόζη.
Επίσης αυτό που λες έρχεται σε αντίθεση με αυτό που λες παρακάτω ότι δλδ είναι ασύμφορη η διαδικασία




> ενω οταν εχουμε και αλαλ μακρος...και εχει πλεονασμα δνε το νοιαζει να κανει τη πρωτεινη λιπος ,του ειναι θερμιδικα ασυμφορο καθως θα σπαταλησει τσαμπα θερμιδες για να το κανει αυτο[που τις θελει] οποτε τις οξειδωνει...αλλα αυτο ειναι μια απλη σκεψη που εκανα....


Το σώμα ότι του δίνεις επεξεργάζεται , δεν σκέφτεται εκ των προτέρων "ε ρε φίλε που να κάθομαι να μετατρέπω, βαριέμαι, ας τα κατουρήσω"
Θα σου κάνει τη πρωτείνη, εφόσον περισσεύει, γλυκόζη, και αν κ  αυτή με τη σειρά της περισσέψει θα στην κάνει λίπος.  Τελος. :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

> Δε χρειαζεται να ψαχτω. Απλα μαθηματικα ειναι. Βγαλε μου εσυ διατροφη με 3000 θερμιδες, που δεν ειναι υπερβολικες για εναν natural.


οχι φιλε ντελουξ. αν πας σε μια διατροφη που ανεβενεις πανω απο καποιο οριο θερμιδων συντηρησης, τοτε θα ανεβασεις υδατανθρακα και λιπη για να πας σε ογκο σε ποσοστο πολυ περισοτερο απο πρωτεινη. οποτε η αναλογια καπου θα παψει να ειναι 40% πρωτεινης. αν κρεατησεις το 40% θα εισαι λαθος και θα βαζεις κιλα σε ρυθμο χελωνας, και η περισοτερη ποσοτητα απο αυτην θα πηγενει στραφη.

εντιτ. και μην ξεχναμε οτι τα προιοντα που μας προσφερουν πρωτεινη, κοστιζουν περισοτερο αποτι τα υπολοιπα (υδατανθρακες και λιπη).

----------


## isis

Κάτι χρήσιμο :

----------


## GREEK POWER

Eπειδη απο τα σχεδιαγραμματα φαινεται ενδιαφερων , αν ηταν και στα Ελληνικα θα ηταν κατανοητο. :01. Wink:

----------


## isis

> Eπειδη απο τα σχεδιαγραμματα φαινεται ενδιαφερων , αν ηταν και στα Ελληνικα θα ηταν κατανοητο.


στοιχειώδη αγγλικά λίγο πολύ οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν. Εκτός αυτού θέλει πολύ χρόνο για απόδοση στα ελληνικά. :02. Welcome:

----------


## tivadar

To πρωτο σχεδιαγραμμα αφορα την αφομοιωση της πρωτεινης απο τον οργανισμο.Γευμα--πρωτεινη--αμινοξεα που μετα κατανεμονται στους μυς,στα μιτοχονδρια των κυτταρων,σαν ενζυμα,στην χρησιμοποιηση τους για εκκριση ορμονων,για δομικα στοιχεια του οργανισμου κλπ.

Το δευτερο μαζι με το τριτο δειχνει την διαδικασια με την οποια επεξεργαζεται τα αμινοξεα ο οργανισμος μεσω του κυκλου Krebs.Mια πιο αναλυτικη αναφορα γι αυτον και στα ελληνικα http://www.eng.ucy.ac.cy/cpitris/cou...ecture%202.pdf στο τμημα με τα μιτοχονδρια

Το τριτο σχεδιαγραμμα δειχνει ουσιαστικα οτι ο οργανισμος πρωτα καταφευγει στα αποθεματα γλυκογονου για ενεργεια,μετα σε συνδυασμο γλυκογονου και λιπους  και στο τελος αν εχουν εξαντληθει τα αποθεματα γλυκογονου εχει για κυρια πηγη ενεργειας το λιπος,τις κετονες και την δεξαμενη των αμινοξεων.

Αυτα.Τωρα αν εχω κανει καπου λαθος στην κατανοηση της παραθεσης των δεδομενων απο τον isis δεκτες οι διορθωσεις.Ωραιο θα ταν να χαμε και την πηγη του κειμενου αλλα και αυτο το αποσπασμα ειναι αρκετο

Edit Mια μικρη διορθωση στην δευτερη παραγραφο.

----------


## isis

> ...Ωραιο θα ταν να χαμε και την πηγη του κειμενου αλλα και αυτο το αποσπασμα ειναι αρκετο...


Eίναι ολόκληρο βιβλίο.

----------


## beefmeup

bump2

----------


## Christos_kapi

Τα αμινοξεα χρησιμευουν κυριως ως δομικοι λιθοι για τη συνθεση πρωτεινων και πεπτιδιων και ως πηγη αζωτου για τη συνθεση αλλων αμινοξεων και αλλων αζωτουχων ενωσεων. Σε αντιθεση με τα λιπαρα οξεα και τη γλυκοζη, τα αμινοξεα που βρισκονται σε ποσοτητες μεγαλυτερες απο κεινες που απαιτουνται για βιοσυνθεση δεν ειναι δυνατον να αποθηκευτουν ως λιπος ουτε να απεκκριθουν. Τα πλεοναζοντα αμινοξεα χρησιμοποιουνται μαλλον ωσ μεταβολικο καυσιμο. Απομακρυνεται η α-αμινικη ομαδα και ο εναπομεινων ανθρακικος σκελετος μετατρεπεται σε ενα κυριο μεταβολικο ενδιαμεσο. και μπλα μπλα....Stryer βιοχημεια......

----------


## bowthruster

Κάτι που δεν εξετάσαμε, είναι η επίδραση των ορμονών. Δηλαδή έστω ότι κάποιος λαμβάνει και μεταβολίζει πλήρως 150 γρ πρωτεΐνης (αυτό αποτελεί βάση της ερώτησής μου) και αποφασίζει να καταναλώσει ένα μεγαλύτερο ποσό: i.e. 190 γρ πρωτεΐνης. Αν ο κάποιος έχει καθημερινά αυξημένα επίπεδα κορτιζόλης στο αίμα του (θα τη λέμε περίπτωση 1 (Π1):ζει με την πεθερά του  :08. Turtle: ) τα +40 γρ θα μεταβολισθούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο αν στο αίμα του είχε μεγαλύτερες τιμές αυξητικής ορμόνης/τεστοστερόνης (θα τη λέμε περίπτωση 2 (Π2): είναι ο Tony Stark) στο αίμα του;


+ Για την οξείδωση που λέτε: στα προγράμματα διατροφής του Dorian Yates (*) που είναι για όγκο και του Κris Gethin (**) που είναι για ταυτόχρονη μυϊκή ανάπτυξη και καύση λίπους αναφέρεται πως 

(*) λήψη shake πρωτεΐνης πριν και μετά την προπόνηση αφού το πριν θα δώσει ενέργεια για την προπόνηση και το μετά θα βοηθήσει στην ανάπτυξη
(**) σε κάθε γεύμα λήψη ίδιας ποσότητας πρωτεΐνης (_ίση σε μέγεθος με μία γροθιά_ (????)) και shake μετά την προπόνηση αδιαφορώντας για τις συνολικές θερμίδες της ημέρας. 


++ Τέλος να πω και την άποψή μου: νομίζω (ξαναλέω, νομίζω) πως άδικα το συζητάμε αφού μάλλον γίνονται και τα δύο και το αναφέρω διαισθητικά τελείως. Δηλαδή αν λαμβάνουμε ένα ποσό πρωτεΐνης, ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό του Χ θα πάει στους μύς, ένα Υ θα πάει στα ούρα και ένα τελευταίο Ζ θα γίνει λίπος. (όπου Χ+Υ+Ζ=1 ή 100%). Επαναλαμβάνω: το λέω καθαρά διαισθητικά.

----------


## beefmeup

> *δεν ειναι δυνατον να αποθηκευτουν ως λιπος ουτε να απεκκριθουν.* Τα πλεοναζοντα αμινοξεα χρησιμοποιουνται μαλλον ωσ μεταβολικο καυσιμο. Απομακρυνεται η α-αμινικη ομαδα και ο εναπομεινων ανθρακικος σκελετος μετατρεπεται σε ενα κυριο μεταβολικο ενδιαμεσο. και μπλα μπλα....Stryer βιοχημεια......


αχα...
με τις θερμιδες που εχουν τα αμινοξεα τι γινεται οταν ειναι σε πλεονασμα?

ο streyer τι λεει για την θερμοδυναμικη..καταριπτουμε κανενα νόμο,η μπα?

----------


## average_joe

η βιοχημεια του stryer νομιζω οτι ειναι το κλασικο βιβλιο που δινεται στις σχολες επιστημων υγειας οποτε οποιος το χει στη διαθεση του μπορει να μας διαφωτισει.

τωρα, απο αλλες πηγες οπως εδω




> http://www.optimalhealthpartner.com/...0advantage.pdf


απο αναφορα σελ. 650:
"...σε *υποθερμιδικη* διαιτα η καταναλωση ποσοτητας πρωτεινης μεγαλυτερης μεγαλυτερης της προτεινομενης, οι σκελετοι ανθρακα που προκυπτουν απο την απαμινωση των αμινοξεων, μπορουν να οξειδωθουν, αλλα *πολυ δυσκολα* μπορουν να αποτελεσουν lipogenic υποστρωμα. στην πραγματικοτητα μονο η λευκινη και η λυσινη που ειναι ketogenic αμινοξεα μπορουν να επιφερουν σημαντικη λιπογεννεση. δηλ. ειναι πολυ δυσκολο μεταβολικα, η περισσεια πρωτεινης να γινει λιπος..."

"... με αλλα λογια, μπορει καποιος αλλαζοντας την αναλογια των μακροστοιχειων του απο μια σχετικα υψηλη αναλογια υδατ/ πρωτεινων, στο αντιθετο να χανει λιπος? απο θερμοδυναμμικη αποψη αυτο δεν φαινεται πιθανο, αλλα οπως εχει συζητηθει στο paper των Fein and Feinman (2004) υπαρχει -τουλαχιστον θεωρητικα- μια αποψη *οτι αυξηση στην καταναλωση πρωτεινων ενεργοποιει δαπανηρα μεταβολικα μονοπατι**α*. δηλ. μια τετοια ερμηνεια ακομα και σε ατομα που βρισκονται σε πραγματικη θεροδυναμικη ισορροπια μπορει να επιφερει αυξηση δαπανης ενεργειας και οποτε και μια μικρη απωλεια βαρους."

το τελευταιο bold πρεπει να χει κυριως βαση στο γεγονος οτι στην πραγματικοτητα οι πρωτεινες αποδιδουν 3 θερμιδες αντι των 4 που τις προμετρουμε καθως η μια απο τις 4 θερμιδες λογικα σπαταλαται σε αυτα τα "δαπανηρα μεταβολικα μονοπατια" που αναφερει το κειμενο.

καπου εχω δει σε paper αναφορα οτι η θρεονινη και η φαινυλαλανινη χρησιμοποιουνται εξ ολοκληρου στην μυικη συνθεση αλλα δεν ξερω αν αναφεροταν σε περιπτωσεις περισσειας πρωτεινων  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> η βιοχημεια του stryer νομιζω οτι ειναι το κλασικο βιβλιο που δινεται στις σχολες επιστημων υγειας οποτε οποιος το χει στη διαθεση του μπορει να μας διαφωτισει.
> 
> τωρα, απο αλλες πηγες οπως εδω
> 
> 
> 
> απο αναφορα σελ. 650:
> "...σε *υποθερμιδικη* διαιτα η καταναλωση ποσοτητας πρωτεινης μεγαλυτερης μεγαλυτερης της προτεινομενης, οι σκελετοι ανθρακα που προκυπτουν απο την απαμινωση των αμινοξεων, μπορουν να οξειδωθουν, αλλα *πολυ δυσκολα* μπορουν να αποτελεσουν lipogenic υποστρωμα. στην πραγματικοτητα μονο η λευκινη και η λυσινη που ειναι ketogenic αμινοξεα μπορουν να επιφερουν σημαντικη λιπογεννεση. δηλ. ειναι πολυ δυσκολο μεταβολικα, η περισσεια πρωτεινης να γινει λιπος..."
> 
> ...


 :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  λογικα ειναι ο λογος που υφισταται το Body Recompotition.αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι 1) οταν εχουμε παραπανω πρωτεινη μπορουμε να χτισουμε μυικο ιστο και 2) οτι με παραπανω πρωτεινη απο οσο χρειαζομαστε γινεται αυτη η Α καυση λιπους. οποτε απο τα 1) και 2) προκυπτει, λογικα. το body recompotition. μιλοντας παντα για ισοθερμιδικα.αν και για ελαφρως υπο η ελαφρως υπερ το ιδιο πρεπει να γινεται

----------


## Yannis kor

Πόσο πρωτεΐνη τρως; Οι περισσότεροι δυστυχώς νομίζουν ότι τρώνε παρά πολύ αλλά στην ουσία τρώνε όσο πρωτεΐνη τρώει το 10χρόνο ξαδερφάκι μου  
Στείλε αναλυτικά την διατροφή σου να σου πω αν τρως πολύ ή όχι

----------


## majkool

1 γραμμάριο λίπους = 9 θερμίδες
1 γραμμάριο υδατάνθρακα = 4 θερμίδες
1 γραμμάριο πρωτεΐνης = 4 θερμίδες
1 γραμμάριο αλκοόλ = 7 θερμίδες

Ας πούμε οτι ακολουθείται μια διατροφή 3000 θερμίδων..τότε..

3000 x 10% = 300
300 / 4 = 75

3000 x 15% = 450
450 / 4 = 112,5

Αρα η πρωτεΐνη σας, θα πρέπει να είναι απο 75 εως 113 γραμμάρια ημερησίως.

Μιας η πρωτεΐνη αφομοιωθεί στο αίμα, φιλτράρεται απο τα νεφρά και αν δεν
χρησιμοποιηθεί για να χτίσει ή να επουλώσει μυΐκό ιστό, τότε μετατρέπεται σε
γλυκογόνο μέσω μιας διαδικασίας με το όνομα γλυκονεογένεσις, ή σε λίπος
μέσω της ίδιας διαδικασίας εαν υπάρχουν ήδη αρκετά μόρια γλυκογόνου αποθηκευμένα
στο σώμα.

Παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη = Παραπάνω θερμίδες
Παραπάνω θερμίδες = Παραπάνω ενέργεια
Παραπανίσια ενέργεια = Παραπάνω λίπος

Αν θέλετε να φάτε παραπάνω πρωτεΐνη, φάτε την αντί για λιπαρά.

----------


## beefmeup

δλδ η πρωτεινη το μονο που κανει στο σωμα ειναι να "φτιαχνει" μυικο ιστο?
καπου αλλου ας πουμε σε ολες τις υπολοιπες λειτουργιες του σωματος δεν χρησιμοποιειται?

----------


## majkool

Όχι, γράφω παραπάνω ότι ΕΆΝ Δεν χρησιμοποιεί για να χτίσει μύες τότε μετατρέπεται η σε γλυκογονο η σε λιπος.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι αυτο γραφεις,αλλα ετσι οπως το γραφεις ειναι σα να λες οτι αν παρω πρωτεινη κ δεν χρησιμοποιηθει για τον μυικο ιστο τοτε γινονται αυτα που γραφεις περι γλυκογονου η λιπους.
κ σε ρωτησα δλδ οκ δεν χρησιμοποιηται για τους μυς,καπου αλλου δλδ δεν χρησιμευει στο σωμα κ σωνει κ καλα αν δεν παει στους μυς θα γινει λιπος η ενεργεια?

επισης πανω σε αυτα τα 2..ελπιζω να ξερεις οτι η πρωτεινη δεν γινεται λιπος αυτη καθ αυτη μεσω μετατροπης στο σωμα παρα μονο υπο σοβαρες προυποθεσεις (κ παλι ΑΝ γινεται- ειναι μεγαλο το αν ),κ δευτερον για να υπαρξει γλυκονεογενεση πρεπει να υπαρξει σοβαρη περικοπη ενεργειας στο σωμα ετσι ωστε αυτο να στραφει στην πρωτεινη (αμινοξεα) για ενεργεια..
υπο διαφορετικες συνηθηκες παλι ελπιζω να γνωριζεις οτι οι πρωτες πηγες ενεργειας του σωματος αν εξαιρεσεις το ATP ειναι οι υ/ες κ τα λιπαρα κ ΟΧΙ η πρωτεινη.

ριξε μια ματια σε >αυτο< το αρθρο αλλα κ τα σχολια του για να παρεις μια ιδεα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kazabubu

Πολύ σωστές αλλά και σύντομες οι παραπάνω λέξεις του beef. Πάντα η πρωτεΐνη διασπάται και χρησημοποιειται σαν ενέργεια μόνο υπό ακραίες συνθήκες

----------


## majkool

Ok

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ΩΤΕΙΝΗ-!!

----------


## stelios85

> Επείδη οι απόψεις διίστανται θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν η πλεονάζουσα ποσότητα πρωτείνης αποβάλλεται από το σώμα ή εαν αποθηκεύεται σαν λίπος?
> 
> *αποβάλλεται*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein...ss_consumption
> 
> *αποθηκέυεται:* http://www.acefitness.org/fitnessqan...spx?itemid=272
> 
> Επίσης εδώ στο forum έχω διαβάσει ότι αποβάλλεται...
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.


Καλημέρα.Τι μου θυμισες;!Φοιτητης ημουν.Τεσπα, απο τα λιγα που θυμαμαι με γνωσεις του 2005 κοντα(δεν ξερω αν ειναι up to date πλεον) πως τα αμινοξεα που ειναι σε μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες απο αυτες που χρειαζονται για βιοσυνθεση ,ουτε αποθηκευονται αλλα ουτε αποβαλλονται αυτουσια.Να το πω απλα,χρησιμοποιουνται ως μεσαζοντες για λοιπες μεταβολικες διεργασιες.Πχ καποια δομικα μορια του αμινοξεος μετατρεπονται σε ουρια και καποια αλλα σε γλυκοζη,λιπαρα οξεα και κετονες(αναλογα ποιο αμινοξυ ειναι).

----------

